# FelonEs Apollo Bulking Log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup fools

So.........On Monday I'll be starting my all out bulking warfare blast.

Haven't decided the length yet but minimum of 10 weeks but probably more like 15 lol.

Apollo Test e @750mg for the duration

Apollo Primobolan @50mg for 25 days (uses the whole tub)

Apollo Winstrol @50mg for as long as it lasts (got a few left from last time)

Adex @0.5mg e3d to start,will adjust as needed

Been cruising for the last 9 or 10 weeks on 175mg test and eating 5000 cals daily for the last 4 weeks or so.

Diet will be..................Everything in sight. Those who know me will know I can pile the food in so that's not an issue.

Training will continue to be upper/lower x2 a week cos I'm growing and getting stronger on it............if it ain't broke......

Not too concerned with gaining fat cos I'm cutting in March

Stats are....

Height- 5ft 11

Weight-210lbs(15stone)

Sexual Orientation-I'd fvck all of you

That's about it you nobs. Hoping to nail 16stone from this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Itching to start now haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You pushing Apollo 

In Fella good luck - looking good just need to work on them back poses  :thumb:

Ive got 2 tubs of Primo Ace from apollo so would like to know what its like...

How come youve not gone with Dbol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You pushing Apollo
> 
> In Fella good luck - looking good just need to work on them back poses  :thumb:
> 
> ...


Lol no. Just letting people know what I'm running.

Just some quick pics mate tbh. Always look sh1t in em anyway. I'll do a changing room selfie at the end cos they're better.

Got it free


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be honest so if it's sh1t I'll say


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

In for this bud, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> In for this bud, good luck 1:


Cheers mate.

Luck? What is this luck you speak of?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll be honest so if it's sh1t I'll say


I know the score mate... ive got two tub as i say probs run alongside winny like you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I know the score mate... ive got two tub as i say probs run alongside winny like you


Don't think I've ever done a full bulking cycle so I'm excited.

It's nice not having to worry about getting fat too. I went from about 18% to about 10% in 7 weeks before lol.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm in good luck pal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> I'm in


Good lad


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

in for the photos. don't disappoint


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Luck? What is this luck you speak of?


Luck as in your gear is good and you don't have a fight with some sort of electrical appliance..... And come off worse


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

good luck

swear I always see you saying your going to bulk and then never follow it through...just eat everything you can and get your mindset out of being scared to get fat!!


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Don't think I've ever done a full bulking cycle so I'm excited.
> 
> It's nice not having to worry about getting fat too. I went from about 18% to about 10% in 7 weeks before lol.


What were you running when you accomplished this mate?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sup fools
> 
> So.........On Monday I'll be starting my all out bulking warfare blast.
> 
> ...


In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JNape25 said:


> in for the photos. don't disappoint


Lol I won't. Dunno if you know but I'm partial to a pic or two


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Luck as in your gear is good and you don't have a fight with some sort of electrical appliance..... And come off worse


Haha gear hasn't let me down so far.

My barefoot appliance fighting days are over brah


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol I won't. Dunno if you know but I'm partial to a pic or two


unfortunately you choose to keep the boxers on though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> good luck
> 
> swear I always see you saying your going to bulk and then never follow it through...just eat everything you can and get your mindset out of being scared to get fat!!


I do mate. That's why I stayed 14stone after 2 cycles but been bulking on my cruise and got a stone up so this should be good.



STW31988 said:


> What were you running when you accomplished this mate?


500mg test and 50mg winny mate.



babyarm said:


> In


Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JNape25 said:


> unfortunately you choose to keep the boxers on though.


Yeah noone needs to see my LWW


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Don't think I've ever done a full bulking cycle so I'm excited.
> 
> It's nice not having to worry about getting fat too. I went from about 18% to about 10% in 7 weeks before lol.


dont mistake water for fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> dont mistake water for fat


I'm not

Hadn't even drunk much water


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

In for the gains brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flipper said:


> In for the gains brah


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

In for the gains brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is what a real OG prepares dinner to


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't liiiiiiiiiiive. ...if living is without you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs has just asked if I want an "early night"

She doesn't want a man with lots of money and a nice car.......she wants a man with no balls who sings Mariah Carey at the top of his voice


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got it free?

Shiiiiiiiiiiiit if anyone wants me to trial some gear Im open!

Good luck bro.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

As seen on crime watch "Suspect on the run"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Got it free?
> 
> Shiiiiiiiiiiiit if anyone wants me to trial some gear Im open!
> 
> Good luck bro.


Lol cheers mate



arcticfox said:


> As seen on crime watch "Suspect on the run"


Sure bloody


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

hello.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> hello.


Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Is it me you're looking for?


Is this real life? Is this just a fantasy?

Pls donn't worry about getting fat, eat, get strong, get swole, its easy for you to cut anyway, just go fvcking mental. Drink lots of water, keep an eye on blood pressure and have fun bish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Is this real life? Is this just a fantasy?
> 
> Pls donn't worry about getting fat, eat, get strong, get swole, its easy for you to cut anyway, just go fvcking mental. Drink lots of water, keep an eye on blood pressure and have fun bish


I'm long past worrying mate...I'm fat now lol.

Gonna go for it


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh not you again....

So you're trying to put that 10lbs you will lose cutting? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Them bloody poses though ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> In! Them bloody poses though ffs


Loool flattering lighting too.

Pics are sh1t tbh but fvvvxk it



alekan said:


> Oh not you again....
> 
> So you're trying to put that 10lbs you will lose cutting? :whistling:


That's nice


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In for the third time this year! You start journals like I have hot dinners!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> In for the third time this year! You start journals like I have hot dinners!!


Lol cos you all love it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Eat sleep breath it!  Actually I have changed my training based a fair bit on your journal  more work less rest in an hr in the gym (well... garage!)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Eat sleep breath it!  Actually I have changed my training based a fair bit on your journal  more work less rest in an hr in the gym (well... garage!)


Good man 

More work less play makes you a hench boy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dirtbags

Just measured my bp and it's a bit high at 138/68. Looked at the cuff markings and my arm is way too big for it so just ordered a large one,might of affected the reading.

Also weighed in a 212lbs so might have to change my starting weight on Monday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cutting yet?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Innnnn!!!

What set / rep scheme you got going on in your upper lower split?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cutting yet?


Not til 12.30 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Innnnn!!!
> 
> What set / rep scheme you got going on in your upper lower split?


Good man

For the bigger muscle groups it's 6-8 reps. Smaller ones is 10-12 reps mate. All sets are 4


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Not til 12.30 mate


Ahh FML! Another friggin journal!!!!

love the cheeky lil one legged short lift :wub:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Cutting yet?


Give him chance rob......he's Gotta pin the s**t yet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ahh FML! Another friggin journal!!!!
> 
> love the cheeky lil one legged short lift :wub:


It's part of my UKM takeover lol.

Cheeky eh?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> It's part of my UKM takeover lol.
> 
> Cheeky eh?


Alrght then......blatant.......

To both lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Alrght then......blatant.......
> 
> To both lol


 :thumb


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I've done dirty bulking a damn week and a half, weight is up 2.5kg think I might head back to a more controlled calorie intake. Was poping AIs like candy as if that'd magically stop water & fat gains.

Hope works out for you mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> :thumb


Oh and In btw.....in case you didn't notice or feel it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh and In btw.....in case you didn't notice or feel it


Oh I felt it ok...............I felt it deep insi..........oh the log you mean cough yeah cool mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Oh I felt it ok...............I felt it deep insi..........oh the log you mean cough yeah cool mate


Yeah the log.....FFS! :wink: :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> I've done dirty bulking a damn week and a half, weight is up 2.5kg think I might head back to a more controlled calorie intake. Was poping AIs like candy as if that'd magically stop water & fat gains.
> 
> Hope works out for you mate


Lol gains brah

Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not til 12.30 mate


Not long then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Not long then


Nah. Been intermittent fasting for the last 15mins too for added effectiveness


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Happy Halloween M8


Happy Halloween mate

That's quality lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

400ml whole milk. 2 scoops of TPW Mint Choc Brownie whey. 50g peanut butter. 50g oats.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eat Clen,Tren hard,Test your limits

Put on Masst,Always wynnying,

A Anavar give up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Eat Clen,Tren hard,Test your limits
> 
> Put on Masst,Always wynnying,
> 
> A Anavar give up


Bet that took you half hour to think of lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bet that took you half hour to think of lol


I'm not British mate


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 400ml whole milk. 2 scoops of TPW Mint Choc Brownie whey. 50g peanut butter. 50g oats.


In for this. I feel a bulk coming on, I've stopped orals though as they screw with my appetite.

It's good to see someone else with proper taste in a blender.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 400ml whole milk. 2 scoops of TPW Mint Choc Brownie whey. 50g peanut butter. 50g oats.


Stick a few glugs of olive oil in, easy calories and you don't notice it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I'm not British mate


Get the fvxk off my log then ya foreign [email protected]

Love ya really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> In for this. I feel a bulk coming on, I've stopped orals though as they screw with my appetite.
> 
> It's good to see someone else with proper taste in a blender.


Good stuff

Have you got the same one?



MrM said:


> Stick a few glugs of olive oil in, easy calories and you don't notice it.


Already on 5400 cals. Saving that for when I need to up em mate.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Have you got the same one?


Yep, it's the only blender that iv used that has coped with dry oats / frozen fruit without breaking. Mind you I'm pretty cheap so refuse to buy an expensive one.

Two scoops of oats and unflavoured whey, three teaspoons of options hot chocolate, glug of oil and fill with whole milk. Breakfast of champions


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> Yep, it's the only blender that iv used that has coped with dry oats / frozen fruit without breaking. Mind you I'm pretty cheap so refuse to buy an expensive one.
> 
> Two scoops of oats and unflavoured whey, three teaspoons of options hot chocolate, glug of oil and fill with whole milk. Breakfast of champions


I just bought it this afternoon from Tescos. Was looking at a Nutri shake thing but fvxk paying 85quid for it.

Only really got it to blend up beetroot cos I can't fvxking stand the stuff haha.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Eat Clen,Tren hard,Test your limits
> 
> Put on Masst,Always wynnying,
> 
> A Anavar give up


dbolish your limits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about blending my mince,pasta and peas up now haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 400ml whole milk. 2 scoops of TPW Mint Choc Brownie whey. 50g peanut butter. 50g oats.


Stevie Wonder gainz! Play me 3 blind mice mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in just for more pics of ur checkered boxers if I'm honest lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Thinking about blending my mince,pasta and peas up now haha


Nutribullet would destroy that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Stevie Wonder gainz! Play me 3 blind mice mate


Jingle Bells ok?



Sambuca said:


> I'm in just for more pics of ur checkered boxers if I'm honest lol


They're my weekend boxers haha



TELBOR said:


> Nutribullet would destroy that


Didn't bother in the end but am going to sometime


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thinking about blending my mince,pasta and peas up now haha


You are a sick sick man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Jingle Bells ok?They're my weekend boxers hahaDidn't bother in the end but am going to sometime


Too early for that, maybe in a few weeks 

They're great mate, if you do ever want to blend ANYTHING it'll do it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You are a sick sick man


Gotta be easier than eating it lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Gotta be easier than eating it lol


it's what I had to do in the end mate.

Just couldn't eat it all. But you on the other hand.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> it's what I had to do in the end mate.
> 
> Just couldn't eat it all. But you on the other hand.......


You could eat me?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You could eat me?


Ha ha!

And for once I wasn't being perverted! :clap:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> And for once I wasn't being perverted! :clap:


Makes a change lol.

Mrs was innocent til she met me.....fvxking pervert now haha job done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs is a cheeky cvnt. Called me a little poof cos I'm trimming my leg hair.......I'm not little.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So it's lift off in the morning. ....can't wait for the gains. Bet I get some suspicious looks in the gym soon haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So it's lift off in the morning. ....can't wait for the gains. Bet I get some suspicious looks in the gym soon haha


Those looks are the best..... Can't beat being pumped and pulling the hoody off. Nattys hating on us


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Those looks are the best..... Can't beat being pumped and pulling the hoody off. Nattys hating on us


Lol oh yeah.

I've had a few people who have said they'd never touch gear start thinking about doing a cycle lol. They were asking for diet and training tips and then I dropped the S bomb and they were like ooooh that sounds good.....so how much would a cycle be? Haha


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

So it seems that you're clean bulking eh?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

alekan said:


> So it seems that you're clean bulking eh?


That's nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

So today's the start of my bulk.

Weighed in at 210.2lbs

Just put 1.5ml test e in right quad.

Just taken my usual. ..multivit,fish oil,glucosamine, garlic,hawthorn berry,magnesium

Just eaten my usual 20 Rich Tea


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just taken 25mg primo and 25mg winny with 0.5mg arimidex.

Bout to have my Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot....can't fvxking stand beetroot but it is effective in lowering bp.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just taken 25mg primo and 25mg winny with 0.5mg arimidex.
> 
> Bout to have my Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot....can't fvxking stand beetroot but it is effective in lowering bp.


Good lad! Beetroot is great for lowering and controlling BP.



FelonE said:


> Just taken 25mg primo and 25mg winny with 0.5mg arimidex.
> 
> Bout to have my Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot....can't fvxking stand beetroot but it is effective in lowering bp.


Good lad! Beetroot is great for lowering and controlling BP.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good lad! Beetroot is great for lowering and controlling BP.
> 
> Good lad! Beetroot is great for lowering and controlling BP.


Thanks

Thanks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Slam this bulk, no wimping and cutting half way through, you cut like a bitch on 3500 cals so no worries! Just eat and train!  Heavyweights here we come!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Slam this bulk, no wimping and cutting half way through, you cut like a bitch on 3500 cals so no worries! Just eat and train!  Heavyweights here we come!!


Lol don't worry mate I'm not p1ssing about no more. Been bulking on my cruise and nailing 5000 cals the last 5 weeks so it's all good. Bulking til about March.

Getting hench or dying of a food overdose trying


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot.

That sound you can hear is me gagging as I drink it.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot.
> 
> That sound you can hear is me gagging as I drink it.


This sounds proper nasty, maybe add in some pineapple to see if it's possible to mask the taste of beetroot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> This sounds proper nasty, maybe add in some pineapple to see if it's possible to mask the taste of beetroot.


Can't stand pineapple either lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can't stand pineapple either lol


Apple works best with masking beetroot..... Don't say you don't like apples lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Apple works best with masking beetroot..... Don't say you don't like apples lol


Me like apples


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alright Alright Alright

Chest/back/shoulders/traps done

Decided to up sets to 5 to make the most of this cycle

bench-100,100,100,100,110

Incline db bench(per db)-38,38,38,38,38

Flyes(per db)-20,20,20,20,20

V-grip pulldowns-107,107,107,107,107

V-grip seated rows-107,107,107,107,107

Machine widegrip rows-80,80,80,80,80

Seated db press(per db)-36,36,36,36,36

Lat raises(per db)-18,18,18,18,18

Bent over rear delts(per db)-18,18,18,18,18

Db shrugs(per dbs)-50,50,50,50,50

Felt good and looked big,helps being surrounded by nattys haha look even better

Kept burping and thought I was gonna bring up my beetroot lol would of gone down well


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

In! I love apollo lab


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> In! I love apollo lab


Good stuff


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1 pic. Ignore my fat belly....that's food gains lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food so far has been......

20 Rich Tea upon waking, with a cuppa

8 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk an hour before training

4 Weetabix with 330g low fat Greek yoghurt and a spoon of honey post-workout


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Food so far has been......
> 
> 20 Rich Tea upon waking, with a cuppa
> 
> ...


You working on macros or just eating as much as you can?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cookjt08 said:


> You working on macros or just eating as much as you can?


Making sure I hit a lot of protein but apart from that not watching macros tbh. More interested in overall calories mate. Which are 5000 atm.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Just seen this, im in! How's the smoking going? I lasted 5 days before I caved :/


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> Just seen this, im in! How's the smoking going? I lasted 5 days before I caved :/


Lasted a week lol. Was stressed out the whole time....fvxk that. Have cut down to 15 a day though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a shake with 400ml whole milk,2 scoops of whey,50g peanut butter and 50g oats.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Aye looking good bud. In for this, might actually get a bit of motivation from this log and stop being a pussy and start my 1st cycle! :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Aye looking good bud. In for this, might actually get a bit of motivation from this log and stop being a pussy and start my 1st cycle! :thumb


Hello mate. Good to have you on board.

I don't advocate drug use

Not srs, do it do it


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Hello mate. Good to have you on board.
> 
> *I don't advocate drug use*
> 
> Not srs, do it do it


lol at this. Cheers. Ye got to convince the Mrs 1st shes probably a bit more anti steroids than you lol but maybe I'll show her some of your pics and I'll say I can be like that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> lol at this. Cheers. Ye got to convince the Mrs 1st shes probably a bit more anti steroids than you lol but maybe I'll show her some of your pics and I'll say I can be like that


Show her my after cut pics. Not the fat pics lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Strengths looking good fatman

Also any of you go nutrition bastards got any discounts? Wanna stock up on protein bars


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Strengths looking good fatman
> 
> Also any of you go nutrition bastards got any discounts? Wanna stock up on protein bars


Cheers tosspot

Not that I know of mate


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Show her my after cut pics. Not the fat pics lol


feck off she might divorce me and come after you, mind you............ least I can get my cycle underway :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> feck off she might divorce me and come after you, mind you............ least I can get my cycle underway :whistling:


She'd soon fvxk me off when I fat bulk lol

My Mrs was a bit worried about me taking them cos of the usual media b0llox but I said let me try and if I start being a d1ck I'll stop. Now she prefers me on them haha winning


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Super Greens blended with 2 whole beetroot.
> 
> That sound you can hear is me gagging as I drink it.


No pain no gain


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No pain no gain


Funny you should say that......my t-shirt today


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Funny you should say that......my t-shirt today


Mine says

What doesn't kill me

Would make me stronger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner was

250g peas,200g minced beef,,100g pasta. All mixed in a big bowl with bbq sauce.

Dessert was 25mg primo/25mg winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just about to have my last meal of the day....a shake. Just polished off 3 lil bags of Haribo haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Hot Pants

Slept like sh1t as always. Woke up 3 times for a p1ss. Need a bucket next to the bed or some of them grown man nappies.

Got a bit of doms today probably due to upping sets to 5 instead of 4.

Legs and arms today....suns out buns out


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Dinner was
> 
> 250g peas,200g minced beef,,100g pasta. All mixed in a big bowl with bbq sauce.
> 
> Dessert was 25mg primo/25mg winny


You pinning your calves yet P? :devil2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You pinning your calves yet P? :devil2:


No,baby steps mate.....only just started snorting the winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This fvxking beetroot malarky ain't getting any easier.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> This fvxking beetroot malarky ain't getting any easier.


lol isn't there something else you could whack in it too?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol isn't there something else you could whack in it too?


Cyanide so I don't have to drink it again


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> She'd soon fvxk me off when I fat bulk lol
> 
> My Mrs was a bit worried about me taking them cos of the usual media b0llox but I said let me try and if I start being a d1ck I'll stop. Now she prefers me on them haha winning


wouldn't be too sure about that, she quite likes a poser whether it's a fat 1 or not lol. Might try that 1, doubt she'll go for it but hey ho does she really need to know everything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done Homies

5 sets on all

Squats-up to 140kg

Legpress-up to 425kg

Seated hams-80kg

Leg ext-108kg

Seated calf raises-100kg

Standing calf raises-120kg

Tri kickbacks-12kg dbs

Rope ext-fvck knows,didn't look

Db curls-20kg dbs

Rope curls-fvck knows,didn't look

On the last set of squats I went for a pb of 4 reps at 140kg(previous is 3 reps). Got 3 and on the 4th I got to parallel from atg just couldn't make it,had to drop it on safety bars. Was still happy though cos it was nearly there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> wouldn't be too sure about that, she quite likes a poser whether it's a fat 1 or not lol. Might try that 1, doubt she'll go for it but hey ho does she really need to know everything
> 
> Just of curiosity how much did you spend on your cycle?


Not allowed to discuss prices mate but.............it was over 100 and less than 150


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work on the wheels!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good work on the wheels!!


Cheers mate. They're fvxking feeling it lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure if I read it right do you train 4 times a week in total 2 upper and 2 lower?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Not allowed to discuss prices mate but.............it was over 100 and less than 150


oops my bad, sorry mods didn't know edited now. Cheers fella. Hell of a sesh there by the way


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Not sure if I read it right do you train 4 times a week in total 2 upper and 2 lower?


Yes mate



bornagod said:


> oops my bad, sorry mods didn't know edited now. Cheers fella. Hell of a sesh there by the way


Just a normal day at the office mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Remember when I used to give you so much sh1t about your squats? hahaha. good times.


I deserved it lol 90kg haha


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work on the squatting mate.

Did you s**t yourself dropping it on safety bars? I'm always scared of having to do that, mainly cos I think I will look a dick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work on the squatting mate.
> 
> Did you s**t yourself dropping it on safety bars? I'm always scared of having to do that, mainly cos I think I will look a dick


Cheers mate. No cos I wasn't far away from them away. Have done it a few times....don't give a fvxk haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

>


Not long watched a bit of Backroom Casting Couch, thought I was going for round 2 here :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Not long watched a bit of Backroom Casting Couch, thought I was going for round 2 here


Lol got my sexy pants on too


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Lol got my sexy pants on too


Supposed to be more like this though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Supposed to be more like this though.


That's how I looked 5mins before the Mrs told me to take her pants off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me and the Mrs have been together 4yrs at the weekend. I said I'd take her out somewhere nice for dinner. She said she'd rather go to the Chineses All You Can Eat loool that's what da fvxk I'm talking about.

Good girl Mrs FelonE.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Last time I demolished 5 mains and 4 afters haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Last time I demolished 5 mains and 4 afters haha


Lol I think I remember that in your other log or summet, my Mrs doesn't like Chinese so... I don't eat Chinese


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Lol I think I remember that in your other log or summet, my Mrs doesn't like Chinese so... I don't eat Chinese


Lol yeah I was putting pics up. Felt seriously sick after it all though......Round 2 here we go haha


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Last time I demolished 5 mains and 4 afters haha


cant beat a good all you can eat chinese, be good for your bulk now pal lol not 1 local to me though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> cant beat a good all you can eat chinese, be good for your bulk now pal lol not 1 local to me though


Be fvckin ideal for my bulk haha a good 10,000 calories


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonEs (all you can eat chinese) bulk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> FelonEs (all you can eat chinese) bulk!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp today is 125/59


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have been together 4yrs at the weekend. I said I'd take her out somewhere nice for dinner. She said she'd rather go to the Chineses All You Can Eat loool that's what da fvxk I'm talking about.
> 
> Good girl Mrs FelonE.


I can picture it now:

"You no eat here! You eat like pig! You no eat here no more!"

Read that in a stereotypical Chinese voice....


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks good man make it happen ,

after my endo meetings I'm going give this a good go aswell over the winter into next year putting on some quality.

how come squat is weak ( considering the quantify of calories your on and using gear )


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Looks good man make it happen ,
> 
> after my endo meetings I'm going give this a good go aswell over the winter into next year putting on some quality.
> 
> how come squat is weak ( considering the quantify of calories your on and using gear )


Cos I trained high volume and not heavy weight for a long time. Now I'm concentrating on lower rep and heavier weight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I can picture it now:
> 
> "You no eat here! You eat like pig! You no eat here no more!"
> 
> Read that in a stereotypical Chinese voice....


When they see me walk in they start hiding the food lol


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cos I trained high volume and not heavy weight for a long time. Now I'm concentrating on lower rep and heavier weight.


i much perfer lifting heavy with lower reps especially on compounds , I just don't believe that muscle density comes from light weights , I have no study to prove that but look at Branch Ronnie Dorian dan green all have savage muscle density so defo stick with it at least for the basics anyway


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> i much perfer lifting heavy with lower reps especially on compounds , I just don't believe that muscle density comes from light weights , I have no study to prove that but look at Branch Ronnie Dorian dan green all have savage muscle density so defo stick with it at least for the basics anyway


Highish reps worked well for me for the first couple of years but I just hit a sticking point for a while. I started lowering to 6-8 reps for a while and I made some great progress on this mini-cycle I just finished, lots of dbol which I'm sure was helpful


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Highish reps worked well for me for the first couple of years but I just hit a sticking point for a while. I started lowering to 6-8 reps for a while and I made some great progress on this mini-cycle I just finished, lots of dbol which I'm sure was helpful


Same kind of rep range I'm doing now. Strength is going up.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Same kind of rep range I'm doing now. Strength is going up.


Likewise mate and I'm looking thicker everywhere lately, not just because I've been eating too much :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning My Brothers and Sisters

Had a weird dream last night that we were being burgled. I got the bat from beside the bed and weighed in 3 blokes lol. Was fvxking realistic though and woke up and checked the whole house.

Rest day today


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning My Brothers and Sisters
> 
> Had a weird dream last night that we were being burgled. I got the bat from beside the bed and weighed in 3 blokes lol. Was fvxking realistic though and woke up and checked the whole house.
> 
> Rest day today


Was only me mate :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Bp today is 125/59


Must be the cyanide shakes  keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I can picture it now:
> 
> "You no eat here! You eat like pig! You no eat here no more!"
> 
> Read that in a stereotypical Chinese voice....


You know I'm Chinese don't you......

Not srs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Was only me mate :wink:


Lol wouldn't surprise me from you



Verno said:


> Must be the cyanide shakes  keep it up 1:


That and the fact I've got a cuff that actually fits now. Could hardly get the other one round my arm


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol wouldn't surprise me from you
> 
> That and the fact I've got a cuff that actually fits now. Could hardly get the other one round my arm


That's them small arms :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watched some programme about sexism. A bloke had said to someone 'get your pussy and ass ready cos I've got a hard c0ck coming for you at 6pm sharp'

Mrs said it sounds like something I'd text her loool


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Watched some programme about sexism. A bloke had said to someone 'get your pussy and ass ready cos I've got a hard c0ck coming for you at 6pm sharp'
> 
> Mrs said it sounds like something I'd text her loool


lol same here, don't know about sexism tho, pretty romantic that I'd say..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lol same here, don't know about sexism tho, pretty romantic that I'd say..


I agree


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Soppy [email protected] lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calories done today is....6150


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Calories done today is....6150


good lad


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> good lad


Cheers mate. My body hates gaining so I'm giving it no choice lol. The only time I don't look like I've got a GH distended stomach is first thing in the morning lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Cheers mate. My body hates gaining so I'm giving it no choice lol. The only time I don't look like I've got a GH distended stomach is first thing in the morning lol.


ye been there buddy

equipoise, solgar digestive enzymes, AD Ravenous helped me keep my food down

ended up just drinking most of my meals down with water lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> ye been there buddy
> 
> equipoise, solgar digestive enzymes, AD Ravenous helped me keep my food down
> 
> ended up just drinking most of my meals down with water lol


I'm actually finding it pretty easy eating lots but it will be nice to have a flat stomach again lol

Fvxk it.....gains ftw


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm actually finding it pretty easy eating lots but it will be nice to have a flat stomach again lol
> 
> Fvxk it.....gains ftw


first mention of thinking about a cut... By tomorrow you'll eb cutting :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> first mention of thinking about a cut... By tomorrow you'll eb cutting :lol:


Fvvvck thaat bruv lol bulking all the way


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I hated the bloated feeling on my last bulk, but needs must


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I hated the bloated feeling on my last bulk, but needs must


Horrible ain't it mate but like you said needs must


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Horrible ain't it mate but like you said needs must


Yea I was getting to the point where I couldn't stand my food, and enjoying food is one of the few pleasures we get in this lifestyle haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd jab done. 1.5ml test in right delt. No drama.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Yea I was getting to the point where I couldn't stand my food, and enjoying food is one of the few pleasures we get in this lifestyle haha


Yeah it does get tedious piling it in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Big Dogs

Day 4

Starting weight - 210.2lbs

Current weight - 212.7lbs

Woke up with a proper stiff back,be ok after I warm up for upper day in a bit.

Slept a bit better but Jiinx did wake me up growing in the middle of the night. ....thought ffs we're being burgled again lol.

Anyway all is well. Looking forward to getting in the gym and fvxking sh1t up today.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Big Dogs
> 
> Day 4
> 
> ...


How's the BP mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> How's the BP mate?


I'll check later mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The other day it was 125/59


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> The other day it was 125/59


Yeah i know that one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders Done

Bench press

Incline db press

Cable flyes

V-grip pulldowns

Widegrip pulldown machine

V-grip seated rows

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Pec dec rear delts

Db shrugs

Little bit of ab work

Was no air in the gym today and I was dripping sweat after my first set of bench. Dropping sets back down to 4 rather than 5 because I felt done in by the time to shoulders,which I don't normally.Felt strong though and pump was great......fvcking doubled in size haha had a few 'mirers.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Calories done today is....6150


haha that's nearly double my daily calories. Where do you put it all, bet your sh** tree trunks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> haha that's nearly double my daily calories. Where do you put it all, bet your sh** tree trunks!


4000 goes in to fuelling my body.....2000 my ego


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah i know that one!


I'll take it tonight. I don't do it everyday mate,every few days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm ashamed

Feel like I've not only let myself down but also those around me

Not sure where to go from here tbh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm ashamed
> 
> Feel like I've not only let myself down but also those around me
> 
> Not sure where to go from here tbh


What have you done?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> What have you done?


Something I never thought I'd do and something I'm not proud of mate

Couldn't finish my dinner.......I know I know. ...I'm scum and don't deserve gains


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Something I never thought I'd do and something I'm not proud of mate
> 
> Couldn't finish my dinner.......I know I know. ...I'm scum and don't deserve gains


f**k sake dude, gonna have to un-friend you now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> f**k sake dude, gonna have to un-friend you now


Really don't blame you mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You cldnt finish your dinner???? Bloopin' 'eck! Who are you?! And what have you done with Felon!!

ps. Your dog is ace. Thatzzall im saying......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> You cldnt finish your dinner???? Bloopin' 'eck! Who are you?! And what have you done with Felon!!
> 
> ps. Your dog is ace. Thatzzall im saying......


I feel 24months pregnant atm lol.

Thank you she's cool.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been Lidls cos I need the calories but am struggling atm getting so many so went for some high cal food. Came back with 2 bags of dried mixed fruit (349cals per 100g) and 2 bags of sunflower seeds (613cals per 100g).

Gonna add some of these fvckers to my shake


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Just been Lidls cos I need the calories but am struggling atm getting so many so went for some high cal food. Came back with 2 bags of dried mixed fruit (349cals per 100g) and 2 bags of sunflower seeds (613cals per 100g).
> 
> Gonna add some of these fvckers to my shake


Seeds are pointless imo unless grinded to dust as you'll jus sh1t them straight back out lol as whole they are extremely difficult to digest!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Seeds are pointless imo unless grinded to dust as you'll jus sh1t them straight back out lol as whole they are extremely difficult to digest!!


P1ss off spoilsport lol am gonna blend em mate

Bp tonight 125/69

@Verno


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off spoilsport lol am gonna blend em mate


Haha make a bet with someone that they have to swallow whole nuts.....  

Just trying to help the gains


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Still prefer the feeling of being full to hungry 24/7 bud.

No intended thread hijack, tracking what I eat just for today, it's been pretty dirty so far, good luck with deez nuts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Still prefer the feeling of being full to hungry 24/7 bud.
> 
> No intended thread hijack, tracking what I eat just for today, it's been pretty dirty so far, good luck with deez nuts.
> 
> Edit I'm sure I'll be clicking the diabetes advert at the bottom in no time.


I prefer being hungry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

To think 10 weeks ago my stomach looked like this lol fvxking doesn't now haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> To think 10 weeks ago my stomach looked like this lol fvxking doesn't now haha


Second hint at cutting... Yawn :lol: next week im sure itll be f**k being massive i want be lean :lol:

BULK BULK and BULK mate i want see you pack on some size motha****a


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Second hint at cutting... Yawn  next week im sure itll be f**k being massive i want be lean
> 
> BULK BULK and BULK mate i want see you pack on some size motha****a


I'M NOT FVXKING CUTTING lol til next year. Just reminiscing


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'M NOT FVXKING CUTTING lol til next year. Just reminiscing


at the end of the day you need be massive bcause your an ugly cvnt :lol: Well so @Verno says....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> at the end of the day you need be massive bcause your an ugly cvnt  Well so @Verno says....


He's just saying that to be nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Breakfast done famalam


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Without reading back loads how much winni you got to run?

Think winni is my favourite compound so far


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Without reading back loads how much winni you got to run?
> 
> Think winni is my favourite compound so far


Not a lot mate, just a few that were left over....maybe a couple of weeks worth tbh lol.

I love it too. Was setting pbs on a big deficit last time I cut


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking lean anyway Paul. Be hard to hold onto bulking. My abs are gone and I only added 12-13lbs lol. If I stick to plan got another 8 week bulk before I start cutting around March time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking lean anyway Paul. Be hard to hold onto bulking. My abs are gone and I only added 12-13lbs lol. If I stick to plan got another 8 week bulk before I start cutting around March time


Oh we're on first name terms now then are we........

I'm not bothered about getting flabby as long as I'm putting muscle on under it.

Was 14stone and around 10% bf last summer. Wanna be 15stone and around 10%bf next summer.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oh we're on first name terms now then are we........
> 
> I'm not bothered about getting flabby as long as I'm putting muscle on under it.
> 
> Was 14stone and around 10% bf last summer. Wanna be 15stone and around 10%bf next summer.


haha is that your name I took a guess you look like a Paul or a Nigel!!!

Well we're aiming for the same. Last 2 summers I ended up 14.3 with abs but about 12-14% I'd say I wanna hit 15 stone next summer and a tiny bit leaner, but not freaky lean if you know what I mean


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> haha is that your name I took a guess you look like a Paul or a Nigel!!!
> 
> Well we're aiming for the same. Last 2 summers I ended up 14.3 with abs but about 12-14% I'd say I wanna hit 15 stone next summer and a tiny bit leaner, but not freaky lean if you know what I mean


I look like a Nigel? Right get out lol.

That's it mate not too lean but some abs would be nice. Been going round in circles and always ending up 14stone haha doing proper bulks from now on to make some actual progress.

When you can get over the 'I'm getting fat' mentality it's all good.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I look like a Nigel? Right get out lol.
> 
> That's it mate not too lean but some abs would be nice. Been going round in circles and always ending up 14stone haha doing proper bulks from now on to make some actual progress.
> 
> When you can get over the 'I'm getting fat' mentality it's all good.


same. It ain't easy though I worked fu**ing hard for abs and to see them go in a matter of weeks is a head f**k. Gotta keep at it though, March til July is a nice long steady cut so hopefully will sort of recompense and keep some sizes that's then plan anyway but we shall see. Good luck anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> same. It ain't easy though I worked fu**ing hard for abs and to see them go in a matter of weeks is a head f**k. Gotta keep at it though, March til July is a nice long steady cut so hopefully will sort of recompense and keep some sizes that's then plan anyway but we shall see. Good luck anyway


I know mate headfvxk ain't it.

You too bruv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

P1ssing down here which means the gym will be mostly empty thank fvxk. All the little beta phags don't go when it's raining....might get their skinny jeans wet and combovers ruined.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> at the end of the day you need be massive bcause your an ugly cvnt :lol: Well so @Verno says....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> He's just saying that to be nice


A face only a blind man could love.....

oh and me :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> A face only a blind man could love.....
> 
> oh and me :wub:


So not only are you calling my Mrs a man.....she's also blind......she'll be delighted when I tell her.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> So not only are you calling my Mrs a man.....she's also blind......she'll be delighted when I tell her.


Errrrm oooooo now then :blush:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just a thought re the bulk. I've found every time I diet down its easier each time to reach the condition you got the time before, it's like the body remembers being that lean so is willing to get there without putting up as much of a fight.

Keep packing on the size mate, I think another couple of years you could have a very impressive physique. Def looking bigger in person than I remembered :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Just a thought re the bulk. I've found every time I diet down its easier each time to reach the condition you got the time before, it's like the body remembers being that lean so is willing to get there without putting up as much of a fight.
> 
> Keep packing on the size mate, I think another couple of years you could have a very impressive physique. Def looking bigger in person than I remembered :thumb:


Hello mate. Yeah I'm past the worrying about keeping abs stage now and just going all out bulk. Even though I'm piling the food in and I've got the belly of a full term pregnant lady I'm not actually putting much fat on anyway. Feels nice to be bigger.

Thanks mate. Pics on here don't seem to do any of us justice cos when I saw you last night you looked huge, a lot bigger than you look in ya pics. Mrs lad who I was with said you were massive lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms Done

Squat-up to 140kg........got a pb of 4 atg reps......very happy

Legpress machine-stack

Leg ext-stack

Seated hams-80kg

Overhead tri-bar ext 25kg

Rope ext-didn't check weight

Db curls-20kg dbs

Rope curls-didn't check weight

Seated calf raises-100kg

Well pleased with the pb on squats. Barely got to 45 dgrees from atg on Tuesday and got the 4th rep fairly easily today.

Seem to be the goto guy for advice in the gym these days........for some reason people think I know what I'm doing lol

Had a lad come over and say I've got a very aesthetic physique and he hopes to get like me haha cheers mate.After I revealed I'm on the good stuff he said he was too and we had a good ol chat about juice lol seems to be more steroid users at my gym than I thought.

Post workout shake was 400ml whole milk/50g peanut butter//50g oats/50g sunflower seed/2 scoops of whey.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you are hard pushed to find people in gyms who don't use these days lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I think you are hard pushed to find people in gyms who don't use these days lol


I'm realising this now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5000 calories done today.

Ain't no thing but a chicken wing......mmm chicken


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning People

Rest day and the weather's shite so won't be doing to much. Am taking Mrs lad swimming, gonna be great with my big fat bloated belly haha.

I'd say winny etc is doing it's thing cos muscles feel hard and pumped today.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning People
> 
> Rest day and the weather's shite so won't be doing to much. Am taking Mrs lad swimming, gonna be great with my big fat bloated belly haha.
> 
> I'd say winny etc is doing it's thing cos muscles feel hard and pumped today.


Mornin sweet cheeks!

Weather s**t here too. Never mind am off to bed soon. Any joint problems P?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mornin sweet cheeks!
> 
> Weather s**t here too. Never mind am off to bed soon. Any joint problems P?


Miserable ain't it mate.

I don't tend to get joint pains on it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Miserable ain't it mate.
> 
> I don't tend to get joint pains on it.


Friggin horrible! Been like it all night!

Nice one mate....usually I start creaking after a vouple of weeks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Friggin horrible! Been like it all night!
> 
> Nice one mate....usually I start creaking after a vouple of weeks!


That's just your natural arthritis you old b4stard lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weather is dog s**t here too, taking God-daughter to a bonfire later, gonna get soaked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Weather is dog s**t here too, taking God-daughter to a bonfire later, gonna get soaked


That's if it stays lit lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's just your natural arthritis you old b4stard lol.


****


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> That's if it stays lit lol


Plenty of petrol haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sexy and I know it lol swimming shorts on....belly overhanging....let's roll haha


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm not sexy and I know it lol swimming shorts on....belly overhanging....let's roll haha


jym stoppani with a beard!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Test-e said:


> jym stoppani with a beard!


Lol he wishes he was this hench


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The beard!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> The beard!!


Lol first time growing it properly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol first time growing it properly


I can't grow one, just goes patchy and drives me mad itching


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I can't grow one, just goes patchy and drives me mad itching


I hear ya mate mines itchy as fvck. Think I've got beard crabs haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking at that transformation of that Martin bloke from the midlands who went from skinny to an absolute monster has inspired me.. i wanna get massive. If my bf isn't wildly out of control by summer I'm not gonna cut I'm gonna bulk again.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Once you get past the itchiness its not too bad, it when it gets in your teeth it irritates (talking beards btw....)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> Once you get past the itchiness its not too bad, it when it gets in your teeth it irritates (talking beards btw....)


I trim the top lip line


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

I keep it trimmed when I can be assed, I only have facial hair through laziness, I aint one of them hipster types


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> I keep it trimmed when I can be assed, I only have facial hair through laziness, I aint one of them hipster types


Mines through laziness too lol


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Amen

If only it would grow on top of me head!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt-Steron said:


> Amen
> 
> If only it would grow on top of me head!


Agreed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5700 cals done today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Motherfvxkers

Day 7

Starting weight 210.2lbs

Current weight 214.1lbs

Very happy with the way things are going ao far. Been eating like a lunatic all week and it looks like it's paying off.

Not only have I gained but I look half decent.

So glad I didn't go down the tren route or I'd probably weigh the same as I did in the start and all this food would of been for nothing.

Looking forward to this next week.

My aim was to hit 16stone (224lbs) but I think I'll fly past that tbh.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looking at that transformation of that Martin bloke from the midlands who went from skinny to an absolute monster has inspired me.. i wanna get massive. If my bf isn't wildly out of control by summer I'm not gonna cut I'm gonna bulk again.


I loved reading the comments on that guy. He is a true monster for sure, but some people think he did it naturally  not a chance


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I loved reading the comments on that guy. He is a true monster for sure, but some people think he did it naturally  not a chance


I commented on it yesterday


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I commented on it yesterday


I know. I see every thing you do. I'm watching you right now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I know. I see every thing you do. I'm watching you right now


Better put me knob away then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 7 pic. After a big breakfast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking at that transformation of that Martin bloke from the midlands who went from skinny to an absolute monster has inspired me.. i wanna get massive. If my bf isn't wildly out of control by summer I'm not gonna cut I'm gonna bulk again.


So when you jumping on the growth and slin mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So when you jumping on the growth and slin mate?


Not just yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not just yet


Soon my child lol

He's a big guy, big bear (Dave Crossland) at present would make him look average!

Saw him saying the other day he's on 25iu novarapid pre and 30iu post. That's some serious slin!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Soon my child lol
> 
> He's a big guy, big bear (Dave Crossland) at present would make him look average!
> 
> Saw him saying the other day he's on 25iu novarapid pre and 30iu post. That's some serious slin!


Martyns massive but he's 6ft 8 so with a bit of size on him he is gonna look massive.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> So when you jumping on the growth and slin mate?


After his cut!

Sooooo couple of weeks :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> After his cut!
> 
> Sooooo couple of weeks :whistling:


Nah blud I'm loving this getting bigger malarkey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Martyns massive but he's 6ft 8 so with a bit of size on him he is gonna look massive.


Oh he's a giant, Defo put the work in! I think big bear is 6ft 4 and 380lbs at present lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oh he's a giant, Defo put the work in! I think big bear is 6ft 4 and 380lbs at present lol


He's a lot fatter though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He's a lot fatter though


Oh yeah he carrying BF, but his arms are vascular as fùck!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nah blud I'm loving this getting bigger malarkey


Keep at it mate, I rekon you could put some real size on!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Keep at it mate, I rekon you could put some real size on!!


Permabulk son


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Permabulk son


don't know how to do those emojis but right back at ya baby


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another 5000 done. Getting easier and easier. Was actually hungry for my dinner for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Another 5000 done. Getting easier and easier. Was actually hungry for my dinner for the first time in weeks.


If you are struggling with bloat, I was told to try a supp called Ravenous. I never tried it as it wasn't cheap, meant to be good though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> If you are struggling with bloat, I was told to try a supp called Ravenous. I never tried it as it wasn't cheap, meant to be good though.


Cheers mate. I'm not too bad atm since I replaced biscuits with dried fruit.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. I'm not too bad atm since I replaced biscuits with dried fruit.


Do you still use that fitbit thing mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Do you still use that fitbit thing mate?


No mate cos it doesn't account for my mental metabolism.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No mate cos it doesn't account for my mental metabolism.


maybe the top of the range one would? I spose you've just done the same as me and managed cals by weight gain or loss, who needs technology, altho not does fascinate me often!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> No mate cos it doesn't account for my mental metabolism.


overload...overload....BOOM fitbit explodes lol

Interesting things all the same!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> overload...overload....BOOM fitbit explodes lol
> 
> Interesting things all the same!!


Lol calories burnt a day 3600....hypothetical calories needed to maintain 3600......actual calories needed to maintain 4200


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Doity Rats

Chest/back/shoulders today. Hopefully weights will be up.

Already had my Weetabix and a power w4nk so I'm gtg lol


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you still on the beetroot juice ?

my bp has gone up but I know I wouldn't be able to stomach the real deal so have gone for the extract tablets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Are you still on the beetroot juice ?
> 
> my bp has gone up but I know I wouldn't be able to stomach the real deal so have gone for the extract tablets.


Yeah mate it's fvxking disgusting lol. I blend 2 beetroots up with water and neck it


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate it's fvxking disgusting lol. I blend 2 beetroots up with water and neck it


f*^k that mate the pills were £12 for 30 days from Holland and Barrett. I assume they're just as good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Changing room selfie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Bench press-up to 110kg for 4 reps(pb)

Incline db press-38kg dbs for more reps than ever before(pb)

Incline db flyes-20kg dbs

Pullups

Seated rows-113kg for more reps than before(pb)

Widegrip machine rows

Db shoulder press-36kg dbs for more reps than before(pb)

Lat raises-20kg dbs for more reps than before(pb)

Pec dec rear delts-80kg(pb)

Shrugs-50kg dbs

Great session,felt strong as fvck,someone told me I'm getting massive lol hardly but I'm definitely going in the right direction.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Session Done
> 
> Bench press-up to 110kg for 4 reps(pb)
> 
> ...


strength shooting up there mate good work!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> strength shooting up there mate good work!


Cheers mate,loved it. My bench needs improving for def....weak as fvxk


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,loved it. My bench needs improving for def....weak as fvxk


I wouldn't worry about it mate you have spent a lot of time cutting from what I have seen so now your bulking for a good while your strength will just keep going up.. My bench is sh1t as well 85kg for 8 -10 reps, I daren't push it without a spotter..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

There's more pics in here than ****in razzle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate you have spent a lot of time cutting from what I have seen so now your bulking for a good while your strength will just keep going up.. My bench is sh1t as well 85kg for 8 -10 reps, I daren't push it without a spotter..


I never have a spotter.....I like danger reps



Verno said:


> There's more pics in here than ****in razzle


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate you have spent a lot of time cutting from what I have seen so now your bulking for a good while your strength will just keep going up.. My bench is sh1t as well 85kg for 8 -10 reps, I daren't push it without a spotter..


can't you just drop the bench into a power rack?? Safe and sound doing that!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> can't you just drop the bench into a power rack?? Safe and sound doing that!


only one power rack in my gym and it's usually occupied mate, someone would probably spot me if I asked tbh..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> only one power rack in my gym and it's usually occupied mate, someone would probably spot me if I asked tbh..


I find not having a spotter makes me get that last rep more cos if I don't I'm fvxked lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I find not having a spotter makes me fwt that last rep more cos if I don't I'm fvxked lol


yeh true, imagine not being able to get it off your chest tho then your fvcking about trying to slide the plates of each side without the bar flipping over and totalling some poor cvnt lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> only one power rack in my gym and it's usually occupied mate, someone would probably spot me if I asked tbh..


there's only one in mine... But as its my garage it's never occupied unless it's by me lol...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs wants to start training again as she's lost weight/shape since she stopped a few months ago. I'll be training her and feeding her up.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mrs wants to start training again as she's lost weight/shape since she stopped a few months ago. I'll be training her and feeding her up.


Tren time? Get her on it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Tren time? Get her on it


lol I said to her we'll get her on the juice...she said I'll leave that to you haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5000+ cals done and could eat more tonight but I'll pig out and go to bed feeling sick which ain't nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Anyone Who's Following

Lega and arms today. Feeling good and up for a good session.

Just had my 8 Weetabix with 500ml whole milk and 100g dried mixed fruit with a spoonful of honey. Will have a shake soon before I train as well.

Have a good one peeps

Gonna up cals by a couple of hundred today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Anyone Who's Following
> 
> Lega and arms today. Feeling good and up for a good session.
> 
> ...


Why you upping cals so soon. Weight is coming so no need to is there?



FelonE said:


> Morning Anyone Who's Following
> 
> Lega and arms today. Feeling good and up for a good session.
> 
> ...


Why you upping cals so soon. Weight is coming so no need to is there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Why you upping cals so soon. Weight is coming so no need to is there?
> 
> Why you upping cals so soon. Weight is coming so no need to is there?


Ok Rob you don't need to tell me twice ya bossy [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ok Rob you don't need to tell me twice ya bossy [email protected]


Felt I had to


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

He just loves eating 

Smash it mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Anyone Who's Following
> 
> Lega and arms today. Feeling good and up for a good session.
> 
> ...


how bbig is your bowl to fit 8 wheatabix in?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> He just loves eating
> 
> Smash it mate


Lol I do. Cheers mate



mrwright said:


> how bbig is your bowl to fit 8 wheatabix in?!


I use a big cake mixing bowl for my food haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

Squats-up to 140kg for 5 reps(pb)

Machine legpress-stack for more reps than before (pb)

Leg ext-stack

Seated hams-80kg

Seated calf raises-100kg for more reps than before(pb)

Standing calf raises-140kg(pb)

Tri rope ext-didn't check weight

Lying db ext-14kg

Db curls-22kg

Tri bar curls-30kg on bar

So I got a pb on squats on Friday,wasn't expecting to get one today too but did so am buzzing. Had a great session,was intense. The food and gear definitely doing it's thing now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feel hungry as fvxk today. Happy days lol


----------



## TheGymTv (Nov 10, 2015)

www.thegymtv.com check it out!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TheGymTv said:


> www.thegymtv.com check it out!!


Unless you're going to feature me please don't spam my log

Thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5200 calories + 3 jam donuts done today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Slept like sh1t cos Jiinx kept fvcking about all night getting under the covers then on top of the covers then back under.....little b1tch.

Rest day today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept like sh1t cos Jiinx kept fvcking about all night getting under the covers then on top of the covers then back under.....little b1tch.
> 
> Rest day today


Give her 2ml of and empty syringe in a vein.... She'll sleep for a while


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Give her 2ml of and empty syringe in a vein.... She'll sleep for a while


you nasty ****er!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Give her 2ml of and empty syringe in a vein.... She'll sleep for a while


Ouch that's not very nice mate. I'm a bit disappointed in you tbh. Thought you were better than that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ouch that's not very nice mate. I'm a bit disappointed in you tbh. Thought you were better than that.


Just an idea..... You'd sleep better though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Just an idea..... You'd sleep better though


I'll hunt you down and bum to within an inch of your life


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

15stone 5 (215lbs)

Abs still a little bit visible


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 15stone 5 (215lbs)
> 
> Abs still a little bit visible


Gimme a side chest with bicep, none of these silly poses please 

Growing lovely though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Gimme a side chest with bicep, none of these silly poses please
> 
> Growing lovely though mate


Shhhhhaddup

Cheers mate. 16 stone here I come eh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, still very lean!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, still very lean!


Cheers mate. Not doing too bad considering the food I'm piling in lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skins getting greasy and getting a few spots on shoulders and top of back. Feeling hotter too.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Skins getting greasy and getting a few spots on shoulders and top of back. Feeling hotter too.


I just seem to get spots on my delts, nowhere else.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I just seem to get spots on my delts, nowhere else.


I don't get loads. Just a few meaty ones lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Already taking Mrs lad to watch Oxford United on Saturday but just booked tickets for Tuesdays FA Cup replay.......Let's f xking ave it you cvnts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Double Hard B4stards

Day 11

Starting weight 210lbs

Current weight 215lbs

So all is going the way I'd hoped. I'm gaining and getting stronger.

Nip was tingling a bit this morning so upped adex to eod.

Have a good one motherlovers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning You Double Hard B4stards
> 
> Day 11
> 
> ...


Nice gain there Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice gain there Paul


Cheers mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

As @TELBOR said lets see a side chest pose @FelonE  Get rid of these filters too... anyone would think your a poof.. oh s**t you are  :confused1: well so @Verno says


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> As @TELBOR said lets see a side chest pose @FelonE  Get rid of these filters too... anyone would think your a poof.. oh s**t you are  :confused1: well so @Verno says





















No filter


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Fat f**k haha


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No filter


now a back double bicep lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking big @FelonE!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Fat f**k haha


Are you even legally in this country?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> now a back double bicep lol


Sod off lol



A1243R said:


> Looking big @FelonE!


Getting there mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

4 sets on all

Bench press-up to 110kg for 5 reps(pb)

Incline db press with 38kg dbs-more reps than I have before

Incline db flyes with 20kg dbs-felt pretty easy today

V-grip pulddowns-120kg (pb)

Machine hammer grip row-more than I have before(pb)

Machine widegrip row-more than I have before(pb)

Plate loaded shoulder press machine-up to 100kg(pb)

Lat raises with 20kg dbs-more reps than before

Pec dec rear delts-heavier than before(pb)

Shrugs with 50kg dbs

Loved it,strength is going up every session atm lol buzzing.Had 2 people asking me diet advice to get big haha......200g oats,500ml milk,50g peanut butter,50g dbol,500mg test.....winning


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Are you even legally in this country?


They trou me out of Spain mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> They trou me out of Spain mate


Don't they like gays in Spain?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Don't they like gays in Spain?


Cooks too big mate


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cooks too big mate


cooks too big a pan of paella you mean??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Cooks too big mate


I bet...you must be about 5ft 5.....that's a big c0ck


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sod off lol


Lol. Looking good though bud. No hint of a cut yet, been over a week now!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Lol. Looking good though bud. No hint of a cut yet, been over a week now!


Cheers mate.

Nope bulking til around Feb/March


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> *Nope bulking til around Feb/March*


Bollocks   :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Bollocks


Ok


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ok


Tren?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Tren?


Eh?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Leg/arms today. Gonna go for 150kg squat for the first time,even if I just get 2 reps I'll be happy.

Getting back pumps like I always do on cycle and riding to the gym my legs get pumped as fvck lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Leg/arms today. Gonna go for 150kg squat for the first time,even if I just get 2 reps I'll be happy.
> 
> Getting back pumps like I always do on cycle and riding to the gym my legs get pumped as fvck lol.


Good luck mate. Will check back when I wake up lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Much better pose. Lean back though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Much better pose. Lean back though


Yeah should really push my chest out when I do it


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking good , what is the smily face on shoulder about ?


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cyanide so I don't have to drink it again


try sticking passion fruit in it mate...kills a lot of flavours i've found.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Leg/arms today. Gonna go for 150kg squat for the first time,even if I just get 2 reps I'll be happy.
> 
> Getting back pumps like I always do on cycle and riding to the gym my legs get pumped as fvck lol.


Taurine is good for back pumps, 5g before training. I get it bad on Tren


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Get a vid of the squat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Looking good , what is the smily face on shoulder about ?


Cheers mate

Gang sign innit



unleashhell said:


> try sticking passion fruit in it mate...kills a lot of flavours i've found.


I'll give it a shot,cheers :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Taurine is good for back pumps, 5g before training. I get it bad on Tren


Yeah I normally use it but only just started getting the pumps so will have to get some again



Tom90 said:


> Get a vid of the squat


Wish I saw this before I left,next time I will :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/arms Done

Squats-up to 150kg for 3(pb)

Machine legpress-stack for quite a few more reps than normal(pb)

Leg ext-stack for 12 reps max,previous was 10(pb)

Seated hams-90kg(pb)

Standing calf raises-150kg(pb)

Seated calf raises-120kg(pb)

T-bar tri ext-stack(pb)

Single arm cable ext-32kg(pb)

Ez bar curls-40kg on bar(pb)

Db hammer curls-20kg for more reps than before(pb)

Well.....................I think that was the best session I've had since I started lifting. Tuesday on squats I got a pb on 140kg for 5 and today bumped it straight up to 150kg and got 3,well chuffed.

Not gonna lie I felt like a god in the gym today lol getting compliments everytime I go now. Left knee is feeling a bit dry and crackly but it didn't stop me.

Seem to be getting requests for first cycle advice every session now too so other people must see sh1ts working.

Bought 10 **** fron Co-Op after gym(I know I know) and the bloke said 'I would id you but I'm scared you'd break me' lool so not only am I getting bigger and stronger but it's knocked about 20years off me haha.

Can't wait for Mondays session now :thumb I'll fight anyone who says Apollo is sh1t............they're obviously not doing it right.


----------



## CopiousOats (Nov 11, 2015)

Well done on the 150kg squat mate. This has been a good read for someone just starting out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CopiousOats said:


> Well done on the 150kg squat mate. This has been a good read for someone just starting out


Thanks mate.

I always like to do an honest log so like you say newbies might learn something or people can jump on and teach me something.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think with gear few things come in to play

1. how long u been on (especially lads who blast tren 12 months of the year)

2. diet

3. training

When I train with the likes of @Liam0810 off here u see why hes so fu**ing big. Simply train like BEASTS 24/7 365 its the only way!

nice session there ^_^


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought you'd packed up the cigs (I wrote **** but figured Verno might get excited!)

ive not looked back after 4-5 years off em now!  you'll stop em when you feel it's right, some trigger or other... For me it was both grandmas dying in 20 days of each other, both with cancer...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i think with gear few things come in to play
> 
> 1. how long u been on (especially lads who blast tren 12 months of the year)
> 
> ...


True.

My diet is on point and I always train hard. Some people expect the gear to do it all.



dumdum said:


> Thought you'd packed up the cigs (I wrote **** but figured Verno might get excited!)
> 
> ive not looked back after 4-5 years off em now!  you'll stop em when you feel it's right, some trigger or other... For me it was both grandmas dying in 20 days of each other, both with cancer...


Fvck it mate I don't drink or do much else


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

FelonE said:


> True.
> 
> My diet is on point and I always train hard. Some people expect the gear to do it all.
> 
> Fvck it mate I don't drink or do much else


paying off eating and training hard mate ur packing some good quality muscle on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> paying off eating and training hard mate ur packing some good quality muscle on


Thanks.

It's my first all out bulk where I'm not worried about putting on some chub and it's definitely working for me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work on the squat mate, gonna grow then quads even bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Great work on the squat mate, gonna grow then quads even bigger


Thanks bro lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Legs/arms Done
> 
> Squats-up to 150kg for 3(pb)
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm late bud. :blush:

:bounce: :bounce:

Fookin cracking mate!!

Am genuinely well chuffed for you P :thumbup1:



dumdum said:


> Thought you'd packed up the cigs (I wrote **** but figured Verno might get excited!)
> 
> ive not looked back after 4-5 years off em now!  you'll stop em when you feel it's right, some trigger or other... For me it was both grandmas dying in 20 days of each other, both with cancer...


Course I'd get excited


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry I'm late bud. :blush:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Couldn't be going any better atm :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon You Fairys

Rest day today.

Have had some sex and a shower and ate 2500 calories already.

Taking JJ (Mrs lad) to watch Oxford United in a bit so if I'm not on here later I've been nicked lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from the game. Oxford won 1-0 and stay second from top....gwaan ya b4stards


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Felon, nice one on the squatting. :thumb mine are rubbish, it's not my fave thing to do.

whats going on with the smoking? sTOPPIT!

Have ve a great Sunday......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Morning Felon, nice one on the squatting. :thumb mine are rubbish, it's not my fave thing to do.
> 
> whats going on with the smoking? sTOPPIT!
> 
> Have ve a great Sunday......


Morning Flubs. Thanks yeah my squat ia going up which is good, just want my bench to get better.

I'm not smoking as much as I uaed too lol

You too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Morning Felon, nice one on the squatting. :thumb mine are rubbish, it's not my fave thing to do.
> 
> whats going on with the smoking? sTOPPIT!
> 
> Have ve a great Sunday......





FelonE said:


> Morning Flubs. Thanks yeah my squat ia going up which is good, just want my bench to get better.
> 
> I'm not smoking as much as I uaed too lol
> 
> You too


Yes I'm in for this. Have a great day all!! :bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yes I'm in for this. Have a great day all!! :bounce:


You too mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 14

Starting weight 15stone (210lbs)

Current weight 15stone 8 (218lbs)

Everything is working nicely. Getting bigger and steonger.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Day 14
> 
> Starting weight 15stone (210lbs)
> 
> ...


Good lad!

Great progress!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Great progress!!


Cheers mate. Nailing this bulk


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Nailing this bulk


Dude your heavier than I am now!!!!!!

Hate cutting lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Dude your heavier than I am now!!!!!!
> 
> Hate cutting lol!


Woop Woop lol ya skinny cvnt


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Woop Woop lol ya skinny cvnt


lol no likes left!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still only look 12stone in pics lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Still only look 12stone in pics lol


lol rubbish mate! Looking big!! Fat fcuker!!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking huge mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Looking huge mate


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

P1ssed off. Was ill for ages and only recently got rid of it...went footie last night and have been bunged up ,sneezing and coughing all day today ffs

On the plus side just jabbed 1.5ml of test


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Slept like sh1t cos I'm so bunged up and was sneezing and coughing all night. Feel rough as fvxk.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept like sh1t cos I'm so bunged up and was sneezing and coughing all night. Feel rough as fvxk.


Poofter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Poofter


What's that gotta do with me being ill lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking pretty big now fella, good your nejoy the gym too. Cant beat it when you walk out the gym feeling like king after a good session :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking pretty big now fella, good your nejoy the gym too. Cant beat it when you walk out the gym feeling like king after a good session :thumb:


I look bigger in real life lol

The Aids is strong in me today though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept like sh1t cos I'm so bunged up and was sneezing and coughing all night. Feel rough as fvxk.


You want me to come rub some Vicks on your chest?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You want me to come rub some Vicks on your chest?


Please mate

I'm still gonna smash the gym today lol sharings caring.....atchoo


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Please mate
> 
> I'm still gonna smash the gym today lol sharings caring.....atchoo


Lol!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol!!


Just watched the Ronda/Holm fight again..........pumped ready for the gym now haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders Done Ya Bunch of Fairys

Ill as fvck and fvvvcking smashed it

Bench press-100kg for 8,110kg for 5,110kg for 5,120kg for 2(pb)

Plate loaded incline bench-100kg,100kg,100kg,100kg(pb)

Pec dec flyes-stack for more reps than before(pb)

Pullups x 4 sets

Hammergrip machine rows-80kg x 4 sets(pb)

Widegrip machine pulldowns-80kg x 4sets(pb)

Plate loaded shoulder press machine-80kg,80kg,80kg,80kg(pb)

Db lat raises-22kg dbs x 4sets of 8(pb)

Bent over db rear delts-22kg dbs x 4 sets(pb)

Shrugs with 50kg dbs x 4 sets

Loving every training session atm lol. Thursday I got one set of 5 at 110kg on bench....today two sets of 5 and 2 reps at 120kg.......yeah buddy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been getting 5428 cals for the last 3 days....feel fat as fvck.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I look bigger in real life lol
> 
> The Aids is strong in me today though


Dont know how you do it eating 5.5k mate... i struggle with 3.2k... maybe i need to start adding shakes in etc because mine is currently all whole food

Dont know why it quoted that comment... meant to be the one above


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Dont know how you do it eating 5.5k mate... i struggle with 3.2k... maybe i need to start adding shakes in etc because mine is currently all whole food
> 
> Dont know why it quoted that comment... meant to be the one above


Just gotta do it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Slept like sh1t again cos I was coughing all night and can't breath out of nose. Wasn't even long ago I had the flu and I've got it again....feel rough as fvvk.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning All
> 
> Slept like sh1t again cos I was coughing all night and can't breath out of nose. Wasn't even long ago I had the flu and I've got it again....feel rough as fvvk.


Pussy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Dont know how you do it eating 5.5k mate... i struggle with 3.2k... maybe i need to start adding shakes in etc because mine is currently all whole food
> 
> Dont know why it quoted that comment... meant to be the one above


Calorie dense foods, simple mate.

Pre-Intra-Post you can really smash the cals in with shakes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Pussy


Fvck off I'm literally 5 minutes away from death


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Calorie dense foods, simple mate.
> 
> Pre-Intra-Post you can really smash the cals in with shakes


Exactamundo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still going gym though lol


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Decent read


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

0161M said:


> Decent read


Cheers mate :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Squats-up to 150kg for 4 reps(pb)

Machine legpress-stack

Leg ext-stack

Db tri ext-14kg db

Tricep bar ext-30kg on bar

Db curls-22kg dbs

Tricep bar hammer grip curls-40kg on bar

Didn't do hams or calfs cos I couldn't be fvcked. Feeling as ill as I do I was lucky to get in what I did...........and set a pb on squats lol.

No winny today either cos I've ran out.

Was struggling to breath a bit cos I feel fvcked so was dripping sweat but still got it in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Started taking 1g vit c today to try and help get rid of this fvcking flu


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JJ holding one of the flags to welcome Oxford on to the pitch. Far left


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> JJ holding one of the flags to welcome Oxford on to the pitch. Far left


He's holding it behind himself.... Miserable sod


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> He's holding it behind himself.... Miserable sod


Lol

Oxford smashed it 3-1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 17

Starting weight 15stone (210lbs)

Current weight 15stone 11lbs (221lbs)

The gains/strength are coming on strong.

Cycle is going perfectly.

Slept a bit better last night, wasn't coughing as much.

Slept the last 3 nights on the sofa so I don't keep the Mrs awake.

Rest day today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 17
> 
> Starting weight 15stone (210lbs)
> 
> ...


Fat sod!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fat sod!


Don't hardly seem to be putting much fat on surprisingly lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Fat sod!


Don't dance around the issue hey rob :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Don't dance around the issue hey rob


Subtlety isn't his strong point


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Subtlety isn't his strong point


yeeeeeah I've not been too hot on it of late!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> yeeeeeah I've not been too hot on it of late!


Subtlety is for the weak


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Subtlety is for the weak


Boom!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

221lbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 221lbs


Why so serious....

Looking well mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Why so serious....
> 
> Looking well mate


It's a serious business mate lol

Cheers


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 221lbs


Whats diet look like nw mate?

Looking decent


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Whats diet look like nw mate?
> 
> Looking decent


Cheers mate.

Diet atm is............

Meal1....8 weetabix/500ml whole milk/100g dried mixed fruitand spoon of honey.... and 2 beetroot blended with my Super Greens

Meal 2....2 scoops whey/500ml whole milk (pre-workout)

Meal 3....shake of 100g oats/50g sunflower seeds/50 peanut butter/2 scoops whey/400ml whole milk(post-workout)

Meal 4....150g pasta/200g peas/200g minced beef

Meal 5.... 4 weetabix/330g low fat greek yoghurt and spoon of honey

5428 cals

P-300g C-592g F-194g


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

221lbs! nice going

thought about adding more solid food? maybe steak 5 eggs, 2 toast, beans for brekkie or somthing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> 221lbs! nice going


Well chuffed mate.

Everything is on point 

I find this easier to get cals in tbh


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 221lbs! nice going
> 
> thought about adding more solid food? maybe steak 5 eggs, 2 toast, beans for brekkie or somthing


Agree wit this... personnaly wud add more solid food esp protein sources.

Nut what ever suits I guess


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Well chuffed mate.
> 
> Everything is on point
> 
> ...


ye its what ever is easiest for u buddy. even more food wouldnt be bad though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Agree wit this... personnaly wud add more solid food esp protein sources.
> 
> Nut what ever suits I guess


For what reason?


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

What's the end goal here felonE

Can we expect to see you at 300 pounds one day ?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> For what reason?


Personnal exp and talkin to top competitors... found progress much much better with more whole foods


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

0161M said:


> What's the end goal here felonE
> 
> Can we expect to see you at 300 pounds one day ?


By next week at this rate lol.

My next goal is to be 210lbs at about 10%bf for next summer.

I was 197lbs at about that bf last summer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Personnal exp and talkin to top competitors... found progress much much better with more whole foods


I just do my own thing mate. If I stop progressing in the way that I want I'll change it up but atm if it's not broke.....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I just do my own thing mate. If I stop progressing in the way that I want I'll change it up but atm if it's not broke.....


Oh definitely mate, wasnt sayin there was anything wrong with what your doing  clearly working for u so crack on I say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Oh definitely mate, wasnt sayin there was anything wrong with what your doing  clearly working for u so crack on I say


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 221lbs


Well done bud size is coming on nicely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Well done bud size is coming on nicely


Cheers mate


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Personnal exp and talkin to top competitors... found progress much much better with more whole foods


If macros are the same and micros are hit it makes 0 difference.

Crack on Felon, nothing tastier than a good shake


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Drogon said:


> If macros are the same and micros are hit it makes 0 difference.
> 
> Crack on Felon, nothing tastier than a good shake


Whatever u say 

And micros wont be the same will they?

Btw don,t respond to that q as not as$ed debating it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let's not get in to one of these debates on here please ☺


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done on the 150kg squat mate  size is coming on well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Well done on the 150kg squat mate  size is coming on well


Cheers mate. Got a feeling I'll be getting more than that by the end of this bulk lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just jabbed delt,it started twitching like mad first attempt so took it out and moved it slightly and jabbed,pip tomorrow I reckon lol

Swapped out weetabix with cocopops from today cos the weetabix is sitting heavy in my belly


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

What you putting in the delt?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> What you putting in the delt?


1.5ml test mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Rather you than me haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Rather you than me haha


Lol gains brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cake bakers

Slept alright. Still feel a bit crap but that won't stop me fvcking the place up at the gym.

No pip in delt after last nights lil palava so all good.

Wonder if I'll get another pb today.....getting used to em every session now lol.

Have a good one sex pots


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders

Chest is fvcked,can't stop coughing and I'm losing my voice...........still smashing it doe lol no pussying out round here son

Benchpress-up to 120kg for 3 reps(pb)

Incline db press-40kg dbs for 8 reps(pb)

Db flyes-22kg(pb)

V-grip seated row-134kg stack(pb)

V-grip pulldowns-120kg(pb)

Widegrip machine rows-84kg(pb)

Plate loaded shoulder press machine-100kg(pb)

Lat raises-22kg dbs(pb)

Pec dec rear delts-89kg(pb)

Shrugs with 50kg dbs

Was a hard session cos I couldn't get my breath back due to my chest being fvcked. Was like training at altitiude


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still smashing those PB's mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Still smashing those PB's mate


I'm loving it mate. Considering I can hardly breath atm I'm not doing too bad


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chest/back/shoulders
> 
> Chest is fvcked,can't stop coughing and I'm losing my voice...........still smashing it doe lol no pussying out round here son
> 
> ...


Im the same mate tbh. Waking up all through the night coughing and waking up like ive smoked 100 **** in 10 mins :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Im the same mate tbh. Waking up all through the night coughing and waking up like ive smoked 100 **** in 10 mins :lol:


Same............the Aids is strong in us mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Ya Bunch Of Transexuals

Well...after I got over my half hour non stop coughing fit last night at midnight I actually slept alright.

Still feel ill and still gonna smash legs and arms today. I will not let this cold/flu rob me of my gains.

Have a good Friday brahs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done

No pbs today,really struggled to get through it cos of my chest cough/infection. Just can't catch my breath,got asthma which doesn't normally affect me but is making this illness worse atm.

got 3 reps at 150kg squats and 425kg legpress but it fvcked me up.

Downed a mouthful of cough medicine before I trained and it made no difference at all lol.

Hope it gets better over the weekend,can't see it though.

Someone gave me a high 5 for doing paused reps with 100kg squats.........not sure why


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Session Done
> 
> No pbs today,really struggled to get through it cos of my chest cough/infection. Just can't catch my breath,got asthma which doesn't normally affect me but is making this illness worse atm.
> 
> ...


Good squat is that! I don't post that much but I do have a nosy at your annoyingly good progress quiet often


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Good squat is that! I don't post that much but I do have a nosy at your annoyingly good progress quiet often


Lol cheers Sneeky


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Dipsh1ts

Didn't get to sleep til half two cos I got carried away making a grime beat amd then woke up twice coughing my lungs up.

Rest day will mostly be spent being ill.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning All

Day 21

Starting weight 210lbs

Current weight 217lbs

So I'm 4lbs down from last week. I've been ill this week but still getting the food/training done so must be water weight. Either way I don't wanna see the scales going down when I'm bulking so upping cals by about 300 today.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have a good day mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Have a good day mate


Cheers mate. You too


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice to see you're still training mate. Looking sick. Hope all is well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Nice to see you're still training mate. Looking sick. Hope all is well


Cheers Merks. Hows things with you?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Merks. Hows things with you?


All good mate. Just chilling in a hotel in Indonesia, enjoying my travels. Looking forward to getting back into training again soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> All good mate. Just chilling in a hotel in Indonesia, enjoying my travels. Looking forward to getting back into training again soon


Still juicing and bangin bishes?


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Still juicing and bangin bishes?


No mate, just banging bishes lol. Really need to get back into the gym, I miss it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> No mate, just banging bishes lol. Really need to get back into the gym, I miss it.


Lol good man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Pooper Scoopers

Still coughing like a cvnt but will be hitting upper body today..........come at me 'I can't train cos I don't feel well' pussy ass mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Session Done Miserably

All lifts down,couldn't stop coughing the whole time........Time to admit I'm a 'I can't train cos I don't feel well' pussy ass mofo

I've tried to soldier it out but the coughing is just making it impossible now. I'll keep jabbing etc and hopefully feel a bit better by Monday........what a cvnt eh....got ill 2 weeks in.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Session Done Miserably
> 
> All lifts down,couldn't stop coughing the whole time........Time to admit I'm a 'I can't train cos I don't feel well' pussy ass mofo
> 
> I've tried to soldier it out but the coughing is just making it impossible now. I'll keep jabbing etc and hopefully feel a bit better by Monday........what a cvnt eh....got ill 2 weeks in.


what you taking for the cough mate? Corvonia works well for me?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> what you taking for the cough mate? Corvonia works well for me?


I've been necking that out the bottle mate lol hasn't helped at all. Beechams Cold and Flu hasn't helped at all.............Aids is a fvcker eh


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've been necking that out the bottle mate lol hasn't helped at all. Beechams Cold and Flu hasn't helped at all.............Aids is a fvcker eh
> 
> yea a right pain in the ass ........


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've been necking that out the bottle mate lol hasn't helped at all. Beechams Cold and Flu hasn't helped at all.............Aids is a fvcker eh


lol, sounds sh1t mate, hopefully it goes soon, your gym have a sauna? Or just get a bowl with boiling water in and put a towel over your head lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've been necking that out the bottle mate lol hasn't helped at all. Beechams Cold and Flu hasn't helped at all.............Aids is a fvcker eh


Im exactly the same at the moment mate. f**k all helps... me and the mrs both have it now. Waking each other up every hour in the night its grim! Mine is starting to go thankfully


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> lol, sounds sh1t mate, hopefully it goes soon, your gym have a sauna? Or just get a bowl with boiling water in and put a towel over your head lol


Yeah but I feel like I'm gonna pass out in saunas. Tried the bowl thing yesterday with Vicks and it made me cough even more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Im exactly the same at the moment mate. f**k all helps... me and the mrs both have it now. Waking each other up every hour in the night its grim! Mine is starting to go thankfully


Cvnt ain't it. Mrs is showing symptoms and her lad too ffs. Been sleeping on the sofa for the last 5 days so I don't wake em up coughing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

s**t mate, no good being ill. At least you tried training through it, maybe have a few days off with loads of food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> s**t mate, no good being ill. At least you tried training through it, maybe have a few days off with loads of food


Yep definitely tried my best mate. Having the rest of the week off now. Still been piling the food in


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

What colour is the crap you're hacking up? If it's green and nasty you might be best getting on some antibiotics.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MrM said:


> What colour is the crap you're hacking up? If it's green and nasty you might be best getting on some antibiotics.


I'm not bringing anything up. It's not a chesty cough it's more raspy when I breath which triggers the coughing but I'm not coughing anything up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sobered up now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sobered up now


Lol been drinking cough medicine out the bottle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Would get some.antibiotics mate... its slowly the gains haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Would get some.antibiotics mate... its slowly the gains haha


It's getting less worse mate so by Monday I should be gtg. My Dr is a bellend so I don't go there if I can help it.

Thw gains ain't going nowhere


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol been drinking cough medicine out the bottle


Same, but I buy none drowsy  No more random pics please lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Same, but I buy none drowsy  No more random pics please lol


Lol I was trolling people with a footfetish loool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just eaten two packs of Soothers.....about 300 cals lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

How you doing mate? I know you did like a 4 week extreme cut a bit back. How did it go for you and what kind of protocol did you use for it...? Put a bit too much fat on at uni and don't like it. Interested to hear your story about it...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> How you doing mate? I know you did like a 4 week extreme cut a bit back. How did it go for you and what kind of protocol did you use for it...? Put a bit too much fat on at uni and don't like it. Interested to hear your story about it...


think he had to drop down to about 6000 cals I heard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> How you doing mate? I know you did like a 4 week extreme cut a bit back. How did it go for you and what kind of protocol did you use for it...? Put a bit too much fat on at uni and don't like it. Interested to hear your story about it...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/250342-felones-first-susnpp-10-week-bulk-log/?page=44

it started here mate.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/250342-felones-first-susnpp-10-week-bulk-log/?page=44
> 
> it started here mate.


Had a quick look through. Whats your summary of it? Was it worth it...would ya do it again or do it slower ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Had a quick look through. Whats your summary of it? Was it worth it...would ya do it again or do it slower ?


Went well. Will do it again next year for about 6 weeks though.

1700 cals ftw


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't know how you function on 1700 kcal lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Don't know how you function on 1700 kcal lol


Soon get used to it and the results came quick which kept me motivated


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Soon get used to it and the results came quick which kept me motivated


Actually I've done 1922 today so I could do it with a few small adjustments, I'm well under maintenance at 1900 though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Actually I've done 1922 today so I could do it with a few small adjustments, I'm well under maintenance at 1900 though


Easy brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Liver Lickers

Just had a coughing fit with a mouthful of Cocopops.....took me 15mins to clear up the mess lol.

Still feel like shite.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry but


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Sorry but


Lol cheers mate. Fuxking pebbled dashed the front room


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxk it I'm going gym tomorrow ill or not.....there's gains to be made and I'm gonna go get em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays food


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Todays food


 Rassclart that's a lot of food.

What do you weigh at the minute?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Rassclart that's a lot of food.
> 
> What do you weigh at the minute?


I was 218lbs this morning mate.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I was 218lbs this morning mate.


Just scrolled back a few to see your most recent pic... Looking solid mate.

Better late than never but in for this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Just scrolled back a few to see your most recent pic... Looking solid mate.
> 
> Better late than never but in for this.


Good stuff mate. Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvxking hate delt jabs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Poofters

Slept well last night. Cough seems to be going now thanks fvck,been doing my nut in.

Only had 1 day off the gym so it's not too bad.

Chest/back/shoulders today.......going innnnnn!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 25


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvxking hate delt jabs lol


Pussy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Done

Benchpress up to 120kg for4 (pb)

Incline db press with 42kg dbs (pb)

Incline flyes with 24kg dbs (pb)

V-grip pulldowns up to 127kg (pb)

V-grip seated rows- stack(134kg)

Widegrip machine rows-86kg (pb)

Plate loaded shoulder press machine up to 100kg (pb)

Lat raises with 24kg dbs (pb)

Rear delts with 24kg dbs (pb)

Db shrugs with 50kg dbs

Feeling a bit better today,still had a little cough but could breathe alot more. Great session,felt strong.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Upper Done
> 
> Benchpress up to 120kg for4 (pb)
> 
> ...


That's a lot of PB's :thumb . Gj


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> That's a lot of PB's :thumb . Gj


Felt good today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pussy


Lol it didn't hurt. Jab went perfectly just bled everywhere when I took it out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp tonight was 130/60


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Ya Soft [email protected]

Day 26

Starting weight 210lbs

Current weight 219lbs

Slept good again last night,the sofa sex probably helped lol.

Feeling up for legs/arms today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some good numbers coming through now mate, good work!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Some good numbers coming through now mate, good work!


Thanks mate. Feels good to be finally getting stronger.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JJ said to me 'your legs are like the bodybuilders legs on my game' ah cheers mate I said 'yeah...the top bit is big but you're calfs are tiny'

He's grounded for a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Only got 2 reps at 150kg on squats but apart from that was a good session. Cba to write it all out,same as every other leg/arm day lol. Was good though.

My mate Big Chris said his mate gave him some testosterone tablets but they haven't been doing nothing for him and he wanted me to have a look at them........they were D-Bal and Test-O-Plex lol some herbal crap. I said bin em mate and tell your mate he's a nob.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvxkers

Rest day today so not too much to report.

Will be eating food


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homies

Day 28

Starting weight - 15stone (210lbs)

Current weight - 15stone 9lbs

(219lbs)

So I'm 4 weeks in today and up 9lbs,happy with that. I'm gaining steadily with weight and strength and not getting too fat/bloated looking.

If I keep gaining like this then I won't have to do much of a cut come March which is perfect cos I wanna be 210lbs with good abs.

Still nailing 5500 calories. Not feeling bloated like I was now I'm used to this amount of food.

All good in the hood.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't fvxking believe this.....play fighting with Jiinx and I've strained my lower back. Can hardly move atm, got ice on it but this is all I fvxking need.

In the last few months I've fvxked my heel up,had flu twice and now done my back in. Great.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

You need to stop playing with all these dogs fella :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You are no 20 anymore mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Can't fvxking believe this.....play fighting with Jiinx and I've strained my lower back. Can hardly move atm, got ice on it but this is all I fvxking need.
> 
> In the last few months I've fvxked my heel up,had flu twice and now done my back in. Great.


Ask Robbif you can borrow his stretching rack!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You need to stop playing with all these dogs fella


Can't help it....I attract em


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You are no 20 anymore mate


Shhh yea I am.....cough cough aaargh me back



Verno said:


> Ask Robbif you can borrow his stretching rack!


Gonna get the Mrs to walk on it but she weighs about 7stone so won't feel it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Evening Munchkins

Right....so the plan has changed slightly.

Before any of you benders start chatting sh1t about I've changed my mind remember I've been bulking and eating 5000+ cals for months now. Gone from 197lbs to 219lbs....so shaddup lol.

Lowering cals and recomping now. Lowering test to 600mg and adding 300mg tren ace. Just jabbed both.

Want to try and hold my current weight and lean out.

Fvxkin sick of eating so much now.

Good day you rascals


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Evening Munchkins
> 
> Right....so the plan has changed slightly.
> 
> ...


fu**ing new it :lol: I new I should of bet on this 

youll look great if you lean up fella and stay at that weight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> fu**ing new it  I new I should of bet on this
> 
> youll look great if you lean up fella and stay at that weight


Had enough of the food lol. Still gonna get 4000 cals in.

Hopefully mate. I looked decent at 197lbs lean


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders Done

Could hardly walk yesterday after twisting my back,soaked it up deep heaated it and cracked on lol had a great session.When I did rip240 it took about a week and a half to feel it. Jabbed 1ml tren ace last night and feeling it today. Quads were painfully pumped on cycle to gym,had a fvcking intense session......felt coked up........fvcking love tren haha.,

Bench-up to 120kg for 4 reps

Incline db press-42kg dbs

Incline flyes-22kg dbs

V-grip pulldowns-120kg

Hammer grip machine rows-80kg

Widegrip machine rows-80kg

Plate loaded shoulder press machine-100kg

Lat raises-22kg dbs

Didn't do rear delts or shrugs cos didn't wanna risk my back


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tren is awesome haha

Great session mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Tren is awesome haha
> 
> Great session mate


 Cheers mate. Yeah I love it lol makes me a bit more crazy but in a good way. Mrs thinks it's funny lol.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Would you not consider continuing to bulk on 5,000 cals and just getting 2,000 from liquid via 300ml heavy cream, 300ml whole milk and 4 scoops of whey? Recomp with Tren works but would be slower/spinning your wheels compared to the traditional bulk/cut from my experience.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Would you not consider continuing to bulk on 5,000 cals and just getting 2,000 from liquid via 300ml heavy cream, 300ml whole milk and 4 scoops of whey? Recomp with Tren works but would be slower/spinning your wheels compared to the traditional bulk/cut from my experience.


No mate. Felt a lot better today not being full up all the time.

Could do a 4 week cut and 4 week lean bulk straight after though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No mate. Felt a lot better today not being full up all the time.
> 
> Could do a 4 week cut and 4 week lean bulk straight after though


A Large majority of your cals were liquid anyway werent they mate? Works for you great to be honest.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> A Large majority of your cals were liquid anyway werent they mate? Works for you great to be honest.


2 shakes,one being 1400 cals lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup mister F. Just swooshing by like the ninja that I am...woooossshhhhhhhh.......like the breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert for gawwwds sake..... :lol: see what I did there? Humour? I said desser? Gulp.....umm.........leaving right now....

shuffles orrrfffffff silently.........in fact more silenter than the actual ninja warrior......now that's going some right? Ssshhhhhhhh......tip toe tip toe....he'll never know I was here......

ps. Luv to jinks ...he showed you right? Lolol.....kicked your butt good ab proper didn't he? Lolol.....hope your back eases soon.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Eyup mister F. Just swooshing by like the ninja that I am...woooossshhhhhhhh.......like the breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert for gawwwds sake..... see what I did there? Humour? I said desser? Gulp.....umm.........leaving right now....
> 
> shuffles orrrfffffff silently.........in fact more silenter than the actual ninja warrior......now that's going some right? Ssshhhhhhhh......tip toe tip toe....he'll never know I was here......
> 
> ps. Luv to jinks ...he showed you right? Lolol.....kicked your butt good ab proper didn't he? Lolol.....hope your back eases soon.....


Jiinx is a girl....and yes she beat me up lol.

Back feels ok today cheers Miss


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Jiinx is a girl....and yes she beat me up lol.
> 
> Back feels ok today cheers Miss


ooop? Sorry, I didn't realise jinxs was a girl. Sooooooooo.....you got whupped by a girl hey? Snicker snicker snicker....don't worry, it's our secret... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Eyup mister F. Just swooshing by like the ninja that I am...woooossshhhhhhhh.......like the breeze over the Sahara dessert...I mean desert! Desert for gawwwds sake..... :lol: see what I did there? Humour? I said desser? Gulp.....umm.........leaving right now....
> 
> shuffles orrrfffffff silently.........in fact more silenter than the actual ninja warrior......now that's going some right? Ssshhhhhhhh......tip toe tip toe....he'll never know I was here......
> 
> ps. Luv to jinks ...he showed you right? Lolol.....kicked your butt good ab proper didn't he? Lolol.....hope your back eases soon.....


I just .............dunno what to say....

For once I'm actually lost for words!!  :lol: Gotta love flubs! Nuttier than chipmunk s**t!!

@FelonE how's the back dude?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I just .............dunno what to say....
> 
> For once I'm actually lost for words!!   Gotta love flubs! Nuttier than chipmunk s**t!!
> 
> @FelonE how's the back dude?


Lol that's why we love her.....she makes us feel normal haha.

It's weirdly got better very quick considering I could hardly walk 2 days ago. Trained it yesterday and was fine. Aching a little bit when I wake up but after it's warmed up it's ok.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Numptys

Well one day of not stuffing my face and my fat belly is nearly gone and I feel much better.

3 months ago I was 14stone...I don't mind if I get down to 14.7 now at the same bf....7 solid pounds in 3 months I'll be happy with.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My aim is to be 210lbs at around 10%bf for the summer. I reckon with my responsive body type I can do it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You can do it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You can do it mate


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Forgot to update today. Basically smashed legs and arms as always and finished with 10mins cardio.

2200 cals done today,feel so much better not being bloated all day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Forgot to update today. Basically smashed legs and arms as always and finished with 10mins cardio.
> 
> 2200 cals done today,feel so much better not being bloated all day.


wahaayeeeeeeeee........your write up is nearly as good as mine, lol.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> wahaayeeeeeeeee........your write up is nearly as good as mine, lol.....


Oh god the maniacs in lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Oh god the maniacs in lol


just trying to support you a bit ...I.....I....ummmmm.....hug? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> just trying to support you a bit ...I.....I....ummmmm.....hug?


Appreciate it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Forgot to update today. Basically smashed legs and arms as always and finished with 10mins cardio.
> 
> 2200 cals done today,feel so much better not being bloated all day.


why only 2200 Cals mate? That's a massive drop from what you were on ahah!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good mate. What do you recommend for the best bulking biscuits based on macros? So far rich tea seem the best :thumb: .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> why only 2200 Cals mate? That's a massive drop from what you were on ahah!


Going full on cut for 6 weeks and slow lean bulk after



Ross1991 said:


> Looking good mate. What do you recommend for the best bulking biscuits based on macros? So far rich tea seem the best :thumb: .


Rich Tea mate. Will be using them as my weekly refeed.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> Going full on cut for 6 weeks and slow lean bulk after
> 
> *Rich Tea mate*. Will be using them as my weekly refeed.


They're becoming a good carb source during my bulk, sneaking them in after meals :thumb: .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> They're becoming a good carb source during my bulk, sneaking them in after meals :thumb: .


Lol they're underestimated. Good for cals and carbs.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Going full on cut for 6 weeks and slow lean bulk after
> 
> Rich Tea mate. Will be using them as my weekly refeed.


bloody hell, thought you were just relaxing with Cals ie recomping then going full on bulk again? I want to see you massive haha :lol:

Do you not think the constant swapping from bulking to cutting will effect you growing mate? I know you don't like not seeing yours abs but just think if you bulked for the next 12/16 weeks and cut in say March/April your look loads better with a load more solid mass :thumb: Only my twopence mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> bloody hell, thought you were just relaxing with Cals ie recomping then going full on bulk again? I want to see you massive haha
> 
> Do you not think the constant swapping from bulking to cutting will effect you growing mate? I know you don't like not seeing yours abs but just think if you bulked for the next 12/16 weeks and cut in say March/April your look loads better with a load more solid mass :thumb: Only my twopence mate.


Hardly been switching mate I've been bulking for 3 months and put on 22lbs lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Weighed in at 215lbs this morning.......3lbs less food in my stomach lol.

Was rest day today..........fvvvck that.....went Leisure Centre and did a fullbody session haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

215lbs. Pic filtered to fvck cos I'm pale as sh1t atm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> good weight bud I'm thinking of dropping my cals down 6-6500 is making me feel like a beach ball supposed to be rest day might have to follow suit and have a body blast keep smashing through pal


Horrible ain't it mate. Did 3 months of high cals and didn't enjoy it tbh. Felt bloated and full up all the time.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 215lbs. Pic filtered to fvck cos I'm pale as sh1t atm


why your cutting I'll never know lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> why your cutting I'll never know lol


To lean right out ready to lean bulk in to summer my friend



Bignath4607 said:


> yeah by bed time I feel like I'm just putting food in my face for the sake of it defo need a re evaluation and hating the abs disappearing at a rapid rate :-( need to find that sweet spot rapid lolstill looking well pal even after cal smash


Cheers mate. Two days of lower cals and my bloat has gone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

People always wonder what I'm doing lol I know what I'm doing though.

Was 197lbs at around 10%bf last summer. Will be 210lbs at around 10%bf next summer.....there's method to my madness lol.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

That's a big old drop in calories mate. Will be interested to see how it goes and how it goes phasing it into a bulk. :thumbup1:

Pretty sure this wouldn't be the greatest idea if natty though!


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Bulking again yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> That's a big old drop in calories mate. Will be interested to see how it goes and how it goes phasing it into a bulk. 1:
> 
> Pretty sure this wouldn't be the greatest idea if natty though!


I always drop cals quick. Did it when natty too lol



noongains said:


> Bulking again yet?


Just started


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood pressure tonight was 130/70. Good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Do what makes you happy mate, making gains year-on-year so it's all good.

More than one way to skin a cat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Do what makes you happy mate, making gains year-on-year so it's all good.
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat


That's it mate. People criticise what I'm doing sometimes but I always get where I want to be


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

This is constructive criticism I'm not digging you out lol.

You say you always get where you want to be but at the beginning of this you said you always end up the same. I'm in the same boat and think your making a mistake. I think you should keep bulking then cut for summer. There a reason for off season bulking, just saint tell me to f**k off if you want


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 215lbs. Pic filtered to fvck cos I'm pale as sh1t atm


did yyou colour match your hat watch and pants? Haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> People always wonder what I'm doing lol I know what I'm doing though.
> 
> Was 197lbs at around 10%bf last summer. Will be 210lbs at around 10%bf next summer.....there's method to my madness lol.


no doubt youve ddone some good s**t but i agree witg the ones saying a proper long bulk would work better

Your lean af anyway an drop fat quick sso youve got alot of fat to gain without worry an still cut in the same timeframe

Maybe do 3 month bulk 1 month maintain/cut just to have a rest from the food then bulk again.

But your lookin bigger an better than me so crack on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> This is constructive criticism I'm not digging you out lol.
> 
> You say you always get where you want to be but at the beginning of this you said you always end up the same. I'm in the same boat and think your making a mistake. I think you should keep bulking then cut for summer. There a reason for off season bulking, just saint tell me to f**k off if you want


Fvxk off

Not srs.

My aim is to be 210lbs at 10% bf for next summer. A gain of 14lbs. I'll do it whether I bulk/cut/bulk/cut or just straight bulk.



mrwright said:


> did yyou colour match your hat watch and pants? Haha


Blues my favourite colour so most things match lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> no doubt youve ddone some good s**t but i agree witg the ones saying a proper long bulk would work better
> 
> Your lean af anyway an drop fat quick sso youve got alot of fat to gain without worry an still cut in the same timeframe
> 
> ...


Keep up mate. I've just bulked for 3 months and gained 22lbs lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk off
> 
> Not srs.
> 
> ...


lol. Last 2 summers ice ended up 14.3 and about 12%. I started Jean the 1st at 13.9 and about 20%. Atm I'm 15st between 16 and 18. Not going crazy but I'm gonna keep bulking until end of Feb then slowly cut and hopefully end up 15st around 10-12%, that's the aim anyway. Go back on Jan the 1st and think I'm gonna run npp.

ALot of your 20 odd lbs will be water I think. I remember after my bulk last year Liam commenting and saying he'd be happy if he gained 6 lbs of muscle over a whole year. And look at Chelsea he's been bulking all year. Just an opinion mate that's all. Sometimes think you need an outside opinion though that's what a forum is for


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> lol. Last 2 summers ice ended up 14.3 and about 12%. I started Jean the 1st at 13.9 and about 20%. Atm I'm 15st between 16 and 18. Not going crazy but I'm gonna keep bulking until end of Feb then slowly cut and hopefully end up 15st around 10-12%, that's the aim anyway. Go back on Jan the 1st and think I'm gonna run npp.
> 
> ALot of your 20 odd lbs will be water I think. I remember after my bulk last year Liam commenting and saying he'd be happy if he gained 6 lbs of muscle over a whole year. And look at Chelsea he's been bulking all year. Just an opinion mate that's all. Sometimes think you need an outside opinion though that's what a forum is for


They've been training alot longer than me and are alot bigger so obviously they gaining less.

Let me just put it here.

I'll be 210lbs @ around 10%bf by summer.

Either I'll admit I'm wrong if I'm not or you can when I am


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> They've been training alot longer than me and are alot bigger so obviously they gaining less.
> 
> Let me just put it here.
> 
> ...


fait dos can't argue with that :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking leaner this morning. Still 215lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol 210lbs @10%bf by summer will be a doddle son lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs and arms done mofos


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Gaylords

Weighed in at 211lbs this morning,carbs are dropped at around 100g so obviously dropping water/glycogen,will put about 5lbs straight back on when I up cals and carbs so no drama. Looking more vascular,shoulder/ab veins coming again.

So......it's rest day.........just got back from a fullbody session over the Leisure Ctre lol. Smashed the granny out of it and finished with 15mins ss cardio.

Was a great session but trained legs yesterday so doing them again was painful haha

#unquestionableworkrate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha can't beat a working rest day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha can't beat a working rest day


Loved it mate lol


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

good work pal, 211 is a good weight, I'm nearly at 200 myself cant wait to get over 200lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> good work pal, how much you weigh 215isi??


 Cheers mate. Was 211 yesterday


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Was 211 yesterday


 good stuff bro, I'm outta likes again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just now, FelonE said: Cheers mate. Was 211 yesterday
> ...


Probably 170 today knowing me haha


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Probably 170 today knowing me haha


 iv been bouncing between 190 & 198ish cant wait to break the 200 barrier


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

herb said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FelonE said: Probably 170 today knowing me haha


 iv been bouncing between 190 & 198ish cant wait to break the 200 barrier 

I started my bulk at 197 which I'd been for about a year,ended bulk at 219lbs. First week of cut dropped 8lbs water etc.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I started my bulk at 197 which I'd been for about a year,ended bulk at 219lbs. Firat week of cut dropped 8lbs water etc.


 nice, I'm thinkin about jumping back on now to help me smash my way through that barrier.. Be a tank en bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bp still steady at 130/60


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sh1t Flickers

Day 8 of cutting and I'm 210lbs this morning....with abs ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sh1t Flickers
> 
> Day 8 of cutting and I'm 210lbs this morning....with abs


 What are you going to cut to? Your only 10lbs off your last weight now aren't you mate?

Amazing how quick you just start to loose weight... Shows a lot is water weight and you don't put much fat doesn't it! Lucky bastard :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doubters gonna doubt lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sh1t Flickers
> 
> Day 8 of cutting and I'm 210lbs this morning....with abs


 Fat fcker lol

Can't wait for my cut!

First one assisted n got tren an winny on its way ready!

Get shredded braahh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 12 minutes ago, FelonE said: Morning Sh1t Flickers
> ...


Few more lbs mate. Remember I'm only on 98g carbs so when I up cals I'll put a few lbs straight back on with water and glycogen


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 15 minutes ago, FelonE said: Morning Sh1t Flickers
> ...


It's alot better cutting assisted bruv. When I cut natty I had to be very careful not to go too quick or I'd just waste away,felt like I was going round in circles. Being natty is hard.

Now knowing I've got some protection for the muscle I drop cals quick and low and it melts off me.

What dose are you gonna run? I'm on 600 test and 300 tren and experiencing no sides at all so far...4 jabs in. Leaning out,getting morw vascular and strengths still there....on 2000 cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate! Just need some decent boxer shorts haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Doubters gonna doubt lol


 Morning darling.

Looking good as always mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So you pussy out from bulk??

I'll do it for you

94kg this morning

You can cut for me next summer


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's alot better cutting assisted bruv. When I cut natty I had to be very careful not to go too quick or I'd just waste away,felt like I was going round in circles. Being natty is hard.
> 
> Now knowing I've got some protection for the muscle I drop cals quick and low and it melts off me.
> 
> What dose are you gonna run? I'm on 600 test and 300 tren and experiencing no sides at all so far...4 jabs in. Leaning out,getting morw vascular and strengths still there....on 2000 cals


 Yeah i always went round in circles fat skinny fat with a tiny bit of muscle skinny lol

Thinking 500 test 200 tren and aload of winny hopefully stay above 14 stone when im lean!

And this just arrived this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Looking good mate! Just need some decent boxer shorts haha


They were my Sunday idgaf boxers lol. Changed em now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1 hour ago, FelonE said: Doubters gonna doubt lol
> ...


Morning treacle. Cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> So you pussy out from bulk??
> 
> I'll do it for you
> 
> ...


Pussy out? Ffs it's like talking to retards with some of you lot I swear.

I bulked for 3 months. After the water etc dropped I'm up 14lbs with abs.....sigh....I fvxking give up even talking to some of you dipsh1ts.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 3 hours ago, FelonE said: It's alot better cutting assisted bruv. When I cut natty I had to be very careful not to go too quick or I'd just waste away,felt like I was going round in circles. Being natty is hard.
> ...


Good stuff mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/back/shoulders Done

Smashed it as per. Tren has fully activated,breathless and felt like I was training in a heatwave lol. Energy levels dropped pretty quick due to low carbs but still got it done with 15mins steep incline power walk to finish.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Chest/back/shoulders Done
> 
> Smashed it as per. Tren has fully activated,breathless and felt like I was training in a heatwave lol. Energy levels dropped pretty quick due to low carbs but still got it done with 15mins steep incline power walk to finish.


 What do you have your carbs at to cut mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 5 minutes ago, FelonE said: Chest/back/shoulders Done
> ...


They're at 98g atm mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My current macros. Refeeding once a week on Rich Tea up to just under maintenance.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> They're at 98g atm mate.


 Do you still eat them around the time you train?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 40 minutes ago, FelonE said: They're at 98g atm mate.
> ...


No. Not actually eat specific carbs...the carbs I'm getting now are just in the food I'm eating for protein. This is my diet......wait for the expert critics to pipe in lol.

Meal 1...330g low fat greek yoghurt with a scoop of whey and a spoonful of honey.

Meal 2...50g peanut butter and a shake with 2 scoops of whey and water.

Meal 3...Same as above

Meal 4...Tin of tuna and 200g peas

Meal 5...Same as meal 1.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No. Not actually eat specific carbs...the carbs I'm getting now are just in the food I'm eating for protein. This is my diet......wait for the expert critics to pipe in lol.
> 
> Meal 1...330g low fat greek yoghurt with a scoop of whey and a spoonful of honey.
> 
> ...


 Ah right looks good, looks a lot more manageable as well as the foods aren't dull, apart from the tuna, hard work eating that stuff lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 29 minutes ago, FelonE said: No. Not actually eat specific carbs...the carbs I'm getting now are just in the food I'm eating for protein. This is my diet......wait for the expert critics to pipe in lol.
> ...


Yeah it's easy to eat. Won't be for too long so it's alright.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Cvnts

Will be starting Intermittent Fasting today,always helps me get leaner. Will be eating between 12-8pm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Cvnts
> 
> Will be starting Intermittent Fasting today,always helps me get leaner. Will be eating between 12-8pm


So basically lay in bed till lunch  I would lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning CvntsWill be starting Intermittent Fasting today,always helps me get leaner. Will be eating between 12-8pm
> ...


I can't sleep in past 6 lol. Never been the stay in bed kinda of person. I've already took the dog for a walk,got kid ready for school,had a shower and got ready lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Same mate, get up and go kinda person! 5.30am today, just woke up at the time..... Like most days


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I can't sleep in past 6 lol. Never been the stay in bed kinda of person. I've already took the dog for a walk,got kid ready for school,had a shower and got ready lol


 That hair cut takes hours to get ready doesnt it mate 

Out of curiosity how old were you went you bald fella? I'm only 2 and going bad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


That's how I get lean quick lol I donstop all day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 16 minutes ago, FelonE said: I can't sleep in past 6 lol. Never been the stay in bed kinda of person. I've already took the dog for a walk,got kid ready for school,had a shower and got ready lol
> ...


I haven't gone bald but I have a baldy spot of back of head so mot gonna be one of those plebs hangion lol.

Fvck me you're a rep,go gym and going bald at 2.....had a busy life already mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I haven't gone bald but I have a baldy spot of back of head so mot gonna be one of those plebs hangion lol.
> 
> Fvck me you're a rep,go gym and going bald at 2.....had a busy life already mate.


 :lol: :lol: t**t.. i meant 20


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's how I get lean quick lol I donstop all day


 Are you training fasted mate?


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> No. Not actually eat specific carbs...the carbs I'm getting now are just in the food I'm eating for protein. This is my diet......wait for the expert critics to pipe in lol.
> 
> Meal 1...330g low fat greek yoghurt with a scoop of whey and a spoonful of honey.
> 
> ...


 That diet looks grim mate i dont know how you can do it! Do you feel full at any point during the day? How are you finding your energy levels throughout the day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 28 minutes ago, FelonE said: That's how I get lean quick lol I donstop all day
> ...


Yes mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 20 hours ago, FelonE said: No. Not actually eat specific carbs...the carbs I'm getting now are just in the food I'm eating for protein. This is my diet......wait for the expert critics to pipe in lol.
> ...


Lol I like it. Energy levels are ok tbh. My cutting diets aren't for everyone but they get it done for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Done

Squats

Legpress

Single leg press ss legpress

Db lunges ss db squats

Standing hams

Seated hams

Leg ext

Seated calfs

Rope ext

Single arm cable ext

Db curls

Narrow grip ez-bar curls

Finished with 10 mins steepest incline power walk.

All done fasted,exhausting.

Noticed my upper body is outgrowing my lower body so added a few more exercises for lower body now.

The hunger pains were real....believe me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This tren haa got me sweating like a cvnt lol. Walking the dog with the Mrs,she's got a hoody and coat on.....I'm in a t-shirt and still hot haha. Love it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This tren haa got me sweating like a cvnt lol. Walking the dog with the Mrs,she's got a hoody and coat on.....I'm in a t-shirt and still hot haha. Love it.


 Being on gear in general does this to me for some reason, only c**t in my town walking around in shorts and T shirt still. Would still be rocking the flip flops but I don't wanna look a total nutter :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 8 minutes ago, FelonE said: This tren haa got me sweating like a cvnt lol. Walking the dog with the Mrs,she's got a hoody and coat on.....I'm in a t-shirt and still hot haha. Love it.
> ...


I'm hot naturally,little hotter on test....on fvcking fire on tren.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm hot naturally,little hotter on test....on fvcking fire on tren.


 Dread to even think mate, bet you're not complaining about the Mrs nicking the covers at night :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FelonE said: I'm hot naturally,little hotter on test....on fvcking fire on tren.
> ...


Always sleep on the sofa most nights on tren cos it's cooler downstairs. Luckily I've got an understanding Mrs lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sweating like a pig at night from tren too mate, resorted to sleeping in the Mrs pyjama pants to stop my legs sweating so much


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I'm sweating like a pig at night from tren too mate, resorted to sleeping in the Mrs pyjama pants to stop my legs sweating so much


Lool nightmare ain't it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sweating like a pig at night from tren too mate, resorted to sleeping in the Mrs pyjama pants to stop my legs sweating so much
> ...


Truly. Worth it though for dem gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rest day tomorrow,fvxk that I will be going in and obliterating abs and doing some cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Definitely. Leaning up every day atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So went to the gym on rest day and did about 30 sets on abs and 30mins incline power walk after.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sheilas

Weighed in at 209.6 ready to go pounds this morning.

Bit more short tempered from the tren but haven't killed anyone yet so it's ok atm.

Slept well last night and had some nasty violent sex haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sheilas
> 
> Weighed in at 209.6 ready to go pounds this morning.
> 
> ...


 Did the Mrs beat you up again :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > 1 minute ago, FelonE said: Morning Sheilas
> ...


Bit of both lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Was gonna say does your Mrs know about the violent sex haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sheilas
> 
> Weighed in at 209.6 ready to go pounds this morning.
> 
> ...


Was it with Jinx again.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning SheilasWeighed in at 209.6 ready to go pounds this morning.
> ...


Was it with Jinx again.....



Yep. Nearly bit my c0ck off....less peanut butter on it next time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smashed upper day,felt great. Finished with 30mins incline power walk.....boom.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Definition coming out now. Striations mofo


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Dread to even think mate, bet you're not complaining about the Mrs nicking the covers at night :lol:


 I'm only on a cruise but thw mrs is under a quilt an a blanket and is freezing cold im sweating my ass off under just the blanket!

Can't wait join the Sweaty Tren gang again lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I'm only on a cruise but thw mrs is under a quilt an a blanket and is freezing cold im sweating my ass off under just the blanket!
> 
> Can't wait join the Sweaty Tren gang again lol


 I'm still using a fu**ing fan at night :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> > Dread to even think mate, bet you're not complaining about the Mrs nicking the covers at night
> ...


Bus driver said to me earlier 'Where's ya coat mate it's fvxking freezing' lol.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Loving the log mate, I too am an early riser, up at 5, gym for 7, nice and quiet, all the oldies doing cardio or machine work so free weights all to myself! Have to admit your progress is going well, makes me wanna jump on the gear myself, weighed in at 175lbs this morning so a long way off yet. Ill re-evealuate next xmas and get your honest opinions. Nothing fancy, 10-12 weeks Test E and maybe a 4-6 week D-bol kicker. I'll get those promised progress picks on my log later, they're on the misses phone so I need her help. Sorry for the thread highjack mate, keep smashing it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homies

Slept great and feel gtg. Legs and arms getting destroyed. I have the worst doms in my abs from Wednesdays ab session. Feel like I've had 3 cesareans.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms done

Legpress

Single leg legpress

Squats

Db lunges

Standing hams

Seated hams

Leg ext

Seated calfs

Rope ext

T-bar ext

Db curls

T-bar curls

Great session,nearly puked on way home.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.

At the end of the day I train fvcking hard and count every calorie/weigh all my food.......have from day one. My body is very responsive to training/food/aas and I can change my body composition very quickly,getting annoyed by people keep telling me such and such won't work for me,when it does.

As I've told people many times we're all different......there's no set rules for everyone.

Rant over.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> 
> At the end of the day I train fvcking hard and count every calorie/weigh all my food.......have from day one. My body is very responsive to training/food/aas and I can change my body composition very quickly,getting annoyed by people keep telling me such and such won't work for me,when it does.
> 
> ...


 Most people arent telling you to do things differently mate. A lot of us are just saying 'you could try this' or 'why dont you try that' as if you havent done those methods... who knows they could work even better than what you're doing now.

I get what your saying mate but at the end of the day you are on a forum which is open for people to give advice or there opinion (even if its shti one or there a cvnt :lol: )

You work hard and you've gained a lot of muscle and you look great...

I would still love to see you go on an all out bulk for like a year as i reckon you'd add some great size :thumb:

100% agree regarding no set rules.. everyone is different. I'm also starting agree with that old cvnt banzi... your genetics are your worst enemy or best friend.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> 
> At the end of the day I train fvcking hard and count every calorie/weigh all my food.......have from day one. My body is very responsive to training/food/aas and I can change my body composition very quickly,getting annoyed by people keep telling me such and such won't work for me,when it does.
> 
> ...


 Remember advice and/or suggestions are just that. You're not compelled to follow/try anything...just do whatever you wanna do


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> 
> At the end of the day I train fvcking hard and count every calorie/weigh all my food.......have from day one. My body is very responsive to training/food/aas and I can change my body composition very quickly,getting annoyed by people keep telling me such and such won't work for me,when it does.
> 
> ...


 Trens good then mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> ...


Dunmo what you mean


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Always good to get outside opinion mate, even if it's one you don't agree with.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> 
> At the end of the day I train fvcking hard and count every calorie/weigh all my food.......have from day one. My body is very responsive to training/food/aas and I can change my body composition very quickly,getting annoyed by people keep telling me such and such won't work for me,when it does.
> 
> ...


 this is why i dont post training and progress journals i can work out for myself if im doing things wrong from trial and error. plus your always gonna get people tell you your doing things all wrong everyone does things different anyway.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to get p1ssed off with some 'experts' on here. Telling me I haven't gained this or I'm not eating that much etc.
> ...


Not gonna be doing any more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Always good to get outside opinion mate, even if it's one you don't agree with.


I'm not after opinions though mate. Just logging what I'm doing


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Always good to get outside opinion mate, even if it's one you don't agree with.
> ...


Yea fair enough. I tend to soak it all in, even if it's stuff I don't do. The more I know, the better


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Adz said:


> Yea fair enough. I tend to soak it all in, even if it's stuff I don't do. The more I know, the better


 consistency and focus,hard work and knowing your body are all the tools you really need. not opinions


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Most people arent telling you to do things differently mate. A lot of us are just saying 'you could try this' or 'why dont you try that' as if you havent done those methods... who knows they could work even better than what you're doing now.
> 
> I get what your saying mate but at the end of the day you are on a forum which is open for people to give advice or there opinion (even if its shti one or there a cvnt [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG])
> 
> ...


 It's taken me about a year to realise most of what that old c**t banzi says makes sense!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> consistency and focus,hard work and knowing your body are all the tools you really need. not opinions


 What a load of bollocks. Why did you become a member of a forum? No one joined ukm knowing everything


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> What a load of bollocks. Why did you become a member of a forum? No one joined ukm knowing everything


 opinions are for the stage m8


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> opinions are for the stage m8 [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=d3f2b9e1e0900e8a64a2a9d47a22b87b75c273a74c7e02500fcdd32e58ad934f[/IMG]


 OK mate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

just out of curiousity how many famous pros go around posting there progress on bodybuilding forums?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


It's not hard though mate tbh. Train hard and eat according to your goal. I've bulked and cut lots of times and am up 5 stone in the time I've been training while staying pretty lean....not sure what people think I need help with.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Yea, you are in better shape than a lot on here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If I've come across rude to anyone in these last few pages I apologise. Not trying to be a d1ck to anyone ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Sposed to be a rest day lool what's one of those?

Took delivery of TPW Thermopro fatburners yesterday,took max dose today and have been off my t1ts all day haha great stuff.No appetite(bonus)

Did a fullbody low weight high reps session,took 2.5hrs......pump/cardio session.

Bench

Incline db bench

Incline flyes

V-grip pulldowns

Seated rows

Seated rows widegrip

Db shoulder press

Lat raises

Front raises

Bent over rear delts

Db shrugs

Close grip benchpress

Overhead db ext

Db curls

Hammer curls

Squats ss lunges

Legpress

Seated hams

Leg ext

Seated calfs

Felt great,looked decent. Come at me critics lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

209lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My mt2 should be here Monday thank fvck. Look sh1t and pale haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My mt2 should be here Monday thank fvck. Look sh1t and pale haha.


 I built a tan up and now do 12 min sessions on the sunbed twice a week and still look like I should be ginger! Might have to try that mt2 lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > My mt2 should be here Monday thank fvck. Look sh1t and pale haha.
> ...


I used to do one 10 min session a week on it and was nice and brown. Mrs too who was horribly pale before haha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I used to do one 10 min session a week on it and was nice and brown. Mrs too who was horribly pale before haha.


 Sounds good, doesn't it give you more miles? And how often do you have to pin it mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I used to do one 10 min session a week on it and was nice and brown. Mrs too who was horribly pale before haha.
> ...


Moles? It can do tou just gotta keep an eye out. Didn't for me or Mrs. We jabbed it once a week.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My mt2 should be here Monday thank fvck. Look sh1t and pale haha.


 A smile would brighten the picture up you miserable f**k lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sup Fools
> 
> Sposed to be a rest day lool what's one of those?
> 
> ...


 That's more than i do in a week haha

How you have the energy i dont know lol, especially in tren!

I used to be literally dripping sweat doin a light warmup set or 2 i had to take a full size towel cuz normal ones got completely soaked after an exercise or 2 lol

When is the show you were supposed to be doing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Sup Fools
> ...


Lol them fatburners had me buzzing.

It was in Feb. Don't even know if I'll compete at all anymore tbh not looking good enough.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > My mt2 should be here Monday thank fvck. Look sh1t and pale haha.
> ...


Haha on the way back from the gym I saw someone I know who smile Paul ffs lol.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Moles? It can do tou just gotta keep an eye out. Didn't for me or Mrs. We jabbed it once a week.


 Yeh moles lol once a week isn't too bad then will have a look into it cheers


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol them fatburners had me buzzing.
> 
> It was in Feb. Don't even know if I'll compete at all anymore tbh not looking good enough.


 Bugger off! You look a beast! You'll piss the stage!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Lol them fatburners had me buzzing.
> ...


I look sh1t in pics tho lol.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Mt2 will sort that  I look like a raving knobber in every photo ever with a face only a mother can love! Do you see me complaining??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> If I've come across rude to anyone in these last few pages I apologise. Not trying to be a d1ck to anyone


Mate no need to apologise, you wouldn't be you without your blunt posts and sense of humour 

Good session today, looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > If I've come across rude to anyone in these last few pages I apologise. Not trying to be a d1ck to anyone
> ...


We all need to rant sometimes lol. Thanks mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I think you've got a good frame for the stage mate. You should do it


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> opinions are for the stage m8


 Why did you post this about a month ago then?

"Opinions on training style"

Hi guys only got back into training a few months ago and i started off using Big Arnies approach beginner routine 6 day split train each body part 3 times a week. averaging about 60 sets a session over 2 hours. its time to change my routine now but have noticed i tend to spend double as much time in the gym as everyone else which as kind of got me thinking what the f**k do these guys know i dont. Anyway i kind of realise that arnie was oldskol and he loved to blitz the gym. his routines arent that bad but obviously i dont want to be spending tons of unnecessary time in the gym if thats the case. i heard some people only train one body part per week or train two bodyparts a day ?

any opinions on training methods appreciated

May back up @Abc987 point.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I think you've got a good frame for the stage mate. You should do it


 Thanks mate. Tbh I think it's a confidence thing,which is strange cos I'm naturally confident lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day Done

Usual routine followed by 30mins incline power walk.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Colin said:


> Why did you post this about a month ago then?
> 
> "Opinions on training style"
> 
> ...


 From a few of his posts I've read seems he's full of s**t mate. Just couldn't be bothered to get into a silly unnecessary argument so just agreed.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thanks mate. Tbh I think it's a confidence thing,which is strange cos I'm naturally confident lol.


 Nothing natural about standing on a stage in speedos and fake tan flexing your muscles for a load of men lol

Confidence has held me back too but the way i look at now is when (if) I get to 80 will I look back and regret not doing it. Or if I do it will I look back and regret having done it? The answer to that is simple for me so I will have to get out of my comfort zone and into some budgie smugglers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. Tbh I think it's a confidence thing,which is strange cos I'm naturally confident lol.
> ...


True mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sexypants

Weighed in at 208.7lbs this morning.

Considering I'm on around 2000 cals and training very hard I'm not losing weight too quick which is perfect because I definitely feel like I'm holding on to a lot more muscle tgan I normally do. Getting leaner every day, holding weight and strength. ...going perfectly.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Perfect progress mate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Colin said:


> Why did you post this about a month ago then?
> 
> "Opinions on training style"
> 
> ...


 difference is i asked for opinions i think felonE didnt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Perfect progress mate


Very happy with it mate.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Cake is en route big lad


 It's my birthday tomorrow  ...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well il be making some protein brownie soon if you want some


 YES! Don't forget.. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Cake is en route big lad


Determined to sabotage my cut aren't you lol cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Determined to sabotage my cut aren't you lol cheers mate
> ...


It's nice to be nice. Yep waaay to many....quite a few on here too haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got one of them foam rollers today,the evil one with the studs.....fvxk me my back cracked about 20 times first time I used it lol. It is painful but good for getting the knots out etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Where did you get this awesome sounding torture device sounds exactly what I need in my life


 It's great mate. Mrs lad had a go and was like 'AAArgh that hurts ' lol

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291397902113?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=590505107373&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm not after opinions though mate. Just logging what I'm doing


 What sort of work you do with it mate? Legs and back?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not after opinions though mate. Just logging what I'm doing
> ...


Yeah legs and back. My back has been being a d1ck lately and I keep pulling a muscle. Mrs tried to give me a hard massage but she weighs about the same as a Rizla so that didn't work lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've started a kind of carb/calorie cycling diet from today. So basically I want 2200 cals a day averaged out over the week so on training days I'm having 2500 and on rest days I'm having 1800 calories. The carbs coming from 140g dried mixed fruit. On training days my carbs are at about 200 and on rest days they're at about 67g.

Feel free to post your opinion if you have one lol

I've also switched Greek yoghurt with Cottage cheese as there's less carbs in it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've started a kind of carb/calorie cycling diet from today. So basically I want 2200 cals a day averaged out over the week so on training days I'm having 2500 and on rest days I'm having 1800 calories. The carbs coming from 140g dried mixed fruit. On training days my carbs are at about 200 and on rest days they're at about 67g.
> 
> Feel free to post your opinion if you have one lol
> 
> I've also switched Greek yoghurt with Cottage cheese as there's less carbs in it.


 What the f**k ypu doing this for thsts stupid you mad twst :lol:

only messing you miserable cvnt, you've don't it before haven't you?

Im currently doing it to try and keep fat off while bulking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I've started a kind of carb/calorie cycling diet from today. So basically I want 2200 cals a day averaged out over the week so on training days I'm having 2500 and on rest days I'm having 1800 calories. The carbs coming from 140g dried mixed fruit. On training days my carbs are at about 200 and on rest days they're at about 67g.
> ...


Lol yeah done it before. Still intermittent fasting too.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've started a kind of carb/calorie cycling diet from today. So basically I want 2200 cals a day averaged out over the week so on training days I'm having 2500 and on rest days I'm having 1800 calories. The carbs coming from 140g dried mixed fruit. On training days my carbs are at about 200 and on rest days they're at about 67g.
> 
> Feel free to post your opinion if you have one lol
> 
> I've also switched Greek yoghurt with Cottage cheese as there's less carbs in it.


 What the f**k ypu doing this for thsts stupid you mad twst :lol:

only messing you miserable cvnt, you've don't it before haven't you?

Im currently doing it to try and keep fat off while bulking.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > It's great mate. Mrs lad had a go and was like 'AAArgh that hurts ' lol
> ...


If you cripple yourself I'm taking no responsibility lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > If you cripple yourself I'm taking no responsibility lol.
> ...


Ah you'll be okay then ya double hard b4stard. I've seen people at the gym wincing in pain using em and thought the fvxking poofters......now I see why haha.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

If you want real pain use the most effective roller there is, takes no prisoners!!! Get a four or six inch piece of soil pipe and roller yourself with that, it really is the best roller for getting knots out and hitting the spot/causing immense eye watering cracks but really is the best roller you can get, not for the feint of heart though!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pvc pipe for the win. Foam ones become ineffective after a few weeks!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > It's great mate. Mrs lad had a go and was like 'AAArgh that hurts ' lol
> ...


Fvxking lovely that was mate. Cheers


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha buzzing with that hope you saved some for your better half all the best enjoy the treat :thumb:


 honestly cant believe you actually sent that ahhahahaaa


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

averagejoe95 said:


> Bignath4607 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha buzzing with that hope you saved some for your better half all the best enjoy the treat :thumb:
> ...


Nice bloke. We all need to be more like that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Fvxking lovely that was mate. Cheers
> ...


She didn't realise it contains raisins and she don't like em so I had to have it cough lol. She said it was really nice of you to do it though,thanks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Aw bugger bet you were gutted that you had to have her piece too haha


Devastated haha. Sposed to be a low cal day today too haha


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Nice bloke. We all need to be more like that.


 was my birthday on sunday, would have sent you a piece of my cake if id known  sitting here eating the last bit lol


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha is this turning into a make felonE fat thread lol


 anything to keep the guy on a bulk for more than a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> averagejoe95 said:
> 
> 
> > was my birthday on sunday, would have sent you a piece of my cake if id known  sitting here eating the last bit lol
> ...


Good luck. I don't get fat even when I disregard bf lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooo....last 2.5 weeks I've leaned out nicely. Don't wanna drag out a hard cut unnecessarily so seeing as I'm looking decent I'm back bulking for another 12 weeks or so. Not with 5500 cals if I can help it.

Will be adding 50mg Anadrol from tomorrow for 4 weeks. Choo choo.....all aboard lool


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

On n off like hores draws you are!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> On n off like hores draws you are!


I get sh1t done though bruvva. Quick cut to keep bf in check and bulk again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

15 stone with abs ain't big enough. 16 stone lean next


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Result of my mini cut


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You going for 5000 cals this time? 500 less?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> You going for 5000 cals this time? 500 less?


3600 at first. Even though I didn't get too fat on 5500 it was hard work feeling bloated all the time and I gained a lot of water feom about 700g carbs lol.

Will up them more conservatively this time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper done. Felt great. Looking fuller and pumped now I've got more food in me. Couple of lads I know wanted some pics lol.


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Upper done. Felt great. Looking fuller and pumped now I've got more food in me. Couple of lads I know wanted some pics lol.


 give us a smile m8!!

Looking good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

averagejoe95 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Upper done. Felt great. Looking fuller and pumped now I've got more food in me. Couple of lads I know wanted some pics lol.
> ...


This is why I don't smile in pics lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this a wind up? 

Are you bulking again lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Is this a wind up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to ask?  I've never known anyone stay lean through as many calories, do a quick cut and set about bulking again, works well and I've never seen a pic where I have thought fat bastard... Altho I am somewhat heavier than I'd like so I'm prob just tinged with jealousy lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This is why I don't smile in pics lol


 You look as special as me in pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dumdum said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a wind up?
> ...


That post screams jealousy mate 

He's got a great metabolism, his progress is impressive and although his methods seem "bizarre" to many, it works, he grows year on year.

He's still a cùnt though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, hope I can get a stomach like that soon!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> dumdum said:
> 
> 
> > TELBOR said:
> ...


Aah my white knight's here lol.

Defiam a cvnt you're right and thank you for your kind words.....fvcking choking up here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Is this a wind up?
> 
> Are you bulking again lol


No wind up mate. Quick 2.5 week cut...get lean and off again lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, hope I can get a stomach like that soon!


Stop having cheat days lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good mate, hope I can get a stomach like that soon!


Stop having cheat days lol 

Where's the fun in that? 

Done 1825 calories today so need more days like that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Adz said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This is why I don't smile in pics lol


 BeaUUUtiful :wub:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> averagejoe95 said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Your head it's round   

Too many carbs ??

I'm a fat mess anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > averagejoe95 said:
> ...


So yours is square?

Shhh fatty lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Arms Dome Homeboys

Legpress

Single leg legpress ss leg press

Db lunges ss db squats

Standing one leg ham curls

Seated single leg ham curls ss ham curls

Leg ext

Single leg ext ss leg ext

Seated calfs

Standing calfs

Tri rope ext

Overhead tri ext

Db curls

Ez bar curls(narrow grip)

Booom....fvck off.

Smashed the granny out of it,legs were tremblng. Pump was amazing..vascular/striations everywhere. Great session.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Legs/Arms Dome Homeboys
> 
> Legpress
> 
> ...


 What gear you on now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Legs/Arms Dome Homeboys
> ...


Top gear


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Legs/Arms Dome Homeboys
> ...


600mg test. 300mg tren. 50mg Oxys.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon d1ck lickers.

Rest day today......fvxk that....rest days are for pussys lol just got back from a 2.5hr full body session haha

Pre workout pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Afternoon d1ck lickers.
> 
> Rest day today......fvxk that....rest days are for pussys lol just got back from a 2.5hr full body session haha
> 
> Pre workout pic


2 and half hours??!! Wtf lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon d1ck lickers.Rest day today......fvxk that....rest days are for pussys lol just got back from a 2.5hr full body session haha
> ...


Yeah.....quick in and out mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Christmas Cvnts

Weighed in at 210lbs with abs this morning......summer goals have changed now.......wanna be 224lbs with abs..........say i can't do it............I dare ya lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Christmas Cvnts
> 
> Weighed in at 210lbs with abs this morning......summer goals have changed now.......wanna be 224lbs with abs..........say i can't do it............I dare ya lol.


Of course you can 

But you change your mind more times than a women getting ready to go out

Must be all that estrogen floating around.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Christmas Cvnts Weighed in at 210lbs with abs this morning......summer goals have changed now.......wanna be 224lbs with abs..........say i can't do it............I dare ya lol.
> ...


How do i?. I bulked for 3 months,did a little 2.5 week minicut to keep fat down and I'm bulking again. That's not changing my mind...that's how you do it mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Real good size that mate to be having ab's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Real good size that mate to be having ab's


For once I actually don't feel small lol can tell i lift even in a hoody now haha. It's nice training around nattys too cos the difference between physiques is a lot....great ego boost lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Leg day today. Did arms yesterday with upper body so I can concentrate on battering my chicken drumsticks.

Have a good one .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

211lbs this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs got smashed made a lil video of a couple of clips I took lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Legs got smashed made a lil video of a couple of clips I took lol


 Wont let me watch it for some reason, just says Video not available?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Legs got smashed made a lil video of a couple of clips I took lol
> ...


Cos I changed the settings so only heterosexuals can watch it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cos I changed the settings so only heterosexuals can watch it.


 Homophobe!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Follow the link to youtube and I couldn't watch, click the embedded link above and can watch?? Odd, maybe it's not sure if I'm hetro or ****??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just put my order in with TPW. Changing up my diet a lil bit. Got some Maltodextrin for post-workout,dropping a shake out for protein pancakes....so only one shake a day post-workout.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just put my order in with TPW. Changing up my diet a lil bit. Got some Maltodextrin for post-workout,dropping a shake out for protein pancakes....so only one shake a day post-workout.


 Malto instead of oats mate? I'm using ultracarb at the moment. Use it intra workout it's great.

Let me know what the protein pancakes are like fella. What flavour you gone for?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just put my order in with TPW. Changing up my diet a lil bit. Got some Maltodextrin for post-workout,dropping a shake out for protein pancakes....so only one shake a day post-workout.
> ...


I haven't used oats for a while mate. I wanted Blueberry flavour but was out of stock so went for the butterscotch pancakes  yeah I'll let ya know what they're like mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Sweetpeas

Woke up feeling a bit sad and emotional today. This time of year always gets to me,find it hard tbh but I'll just smile and get through it......what's got me down? THE FVXKING GYM IS SHUT FOR DAYS. ...YOU INCONSIDERATE GYM SHUTTING W4NKERS!!!

Today's supposed to be a rest day but seeing as it's my last chance to train til Monday I'll be hammering a full body session.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sweetpeas
> 
> Woke up feeling a bit sad and emotional today. This time of year always gets to me,find it hard tbh but I'll just smile and get through it......what's got me down? THE FVXKING GYM IS SHUT FOR DAYS. ...YOU INCONSIDERATE GYM SHUTTING W4NKERS!!!
> 
> Today's supposed to be a rest day but seeing as it's my last chance to train til Monday I'll be hammering a full body session.


 To anyone in the Derbyshire area and to rub it in  gym fit (formerly pulse) are open all Xmas bar Xmas day itself :whistling:  :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Sweetpeas
> ...


Right. ....that's the first Xmas ban handed out.....no d1ck pics for you son.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Right. ....that's the first Xmas ban handed out.....no d1ck pics for you son.


 I'll cope, @Verno sent me a f**king Calender full!! :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Right. ....that's the first Xmas ban handed out.....no d1ck pics for you son.
> ...


Bastid


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Sweetpeas
> 
> Woke up feeling a bit sad and emotional today. This time of year always gets to me,find it hard tbh but I'll just smile and get through it......what's got me down? THE FVXKING GYM IS SHUT FOR DAYS. ...YOU INCONSIDERATE GYM SHUTTING W4NKERS!!!
> 
> Today's supposed to be a rest day but seeing as it's my last chance to train til Monday I'll be hammering a full body session.


 Get pally with the gym owners... I've got a key for the gym all over Crimbo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some clips of todays fullbody session lol


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Some clips of todays fullbody session lol


 loving the DMX in the leg day clip haha Looking good bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2o16 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Some clips of todays fullbody session lol
> ...


Lol cheers mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the videos mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Love the videos mate


 Thanks mate. Only just started doing them......few people watching in the gym........no fvcks given lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > Love the videos mate
> ...


I do same, just lean phone against my bottle haha people look but screw them it's great way to track progress


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

You still doing the gyms competition you mentioned a while back?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> You still doing the gyms competition you mentioned a while back?


No mate,he's not doing it now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blood pressure is creeping up. In the 140s now so seeing as I've been on about 8 weeks or so and I'm chilling bulking through the next few months I'm dropping the oxys,tren and dropping down to a cruise dose of 150mg.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Blood pressure is creeping up. In the 140s now so seeing as I've been on about 8 weeks or so and I'm chilling bulking through the next few months I'm dropping the oxys,tren and dropping down to a cruise dose of 150mg.


 Good idea mate. Keep health in check.

Do you get bloods done?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Blood pressure is creeping up. In the 140s now so seeing as I've been on about 8 weeks or so and I'm chilling bulking through the next few months I'm dropping the oxys,tren and dropping down to a cruise dose of 150mg.
> ...


I haven't had bloods done no.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I haven't had bloods done no.


 You not worried about not getting them done mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had bloods done no.
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

dumdum said:


> I'll cope, @Verno sent me a f**king Calender full!! [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 And I'm still waiting for the Bj!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Verno said:


> And I'm still waiting for the Bj!


 Sorry you got auto corrected, your welcome to a bjj lesson whenever you like


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just put my order in with TPW. Changing up my diet a lil bit. Got some Maltodextrin for post-workout,dropping a shake out for protein pancakes....so only one shake a day post-workout.
> ...


Just made some protein pancakes. I thought how is this little amount of mixture gonna fill an absolute giant like me up.....it swells up to about 10x the size lol. They're really nice,taste quite cakey and me loooove da cake.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas mother flubber :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Merry Christmas mother flubber


Merry Boxing Day sweetcheeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Fools

Hope you all had a good day yesterday and got fat haha I felt sick all night and had major sh1ts this morning. ...just saying.

Gyms back open tomorrow so game on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Homie Lover Friends

Weighed in at 213.5lbs

Gyms open so back to business.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sup Fools
> 
> Hope you all had a good day yesterday and got fat haha I felt sick all night and had major sh1ts this morning. ...just saying.
> 
> Gyms back open tomorrow so game on.


 Oddly I had the eye of a needle yesterday too... Just sharin' too! 

shoulder still hindering upper body for me, starting deca to see if it assists with repair shortly, if it does I'm starting light and building everything up... Slowly catchy monkey!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Morning Homie Lover Friends
> 
> Weighed in at 213.5lbs
> 
> Gyms open so back to business.


 Alright darlin? 

213? Your a Cnut! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just jabbed mt2,first time in months....sunbed tomorrow. ...happy days lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup Mofos.

Had 2 sunbeds this week so looking browner lol.

Smashed about 48 sets on legs today.

Am currently eating 4800 calories and maintaining weight so gonna up them by a few hundred soon and get the bulk on.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Watchya Feloney me ole choina... 

48 sets for legs?.......makes me feel kinda pewkeddy reading that...lol...I may need a cuppa and sit down......have you tried egg and banana pancakes? I made them the other day, and had them with grilled bacon and...uuummm...maple syrup over the top...phwooooaaaarrrrrrr..........laaarrrrvvvvlleeeee. :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just jabbed mt2,first time in months....sunbed tomorrow. ...happy days lol


I've never used that, any good!

I just use a tanning cream and nail sunbed and I'm looking proper brown


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just jabbed mt2,first time in months....sunbed tomorrow. ...happy days lol
> ...


It's amazing stuff mate. Got a tan in a week lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just smashed a 2.5hr low weight high rep fullbody workout over the Leisure Centre. Pt came over and had a chat,saying how much bigger I'm looking etc lol cheers mate. He asked if I'm still thinking about competing,said if I can get over the mental block stopping me I will. He said I've got a vwry aesthetic physique and would probably do well...nice confidence boost. Talking about diet etc and some skinny fvxker piped in saying or just get on the steroids (having a dig ) I said I know plenty of people who look sh1t on steroids mate. Fvxking annoys me when people try to discount the hard work I put in and just say it's the steroids. I've weighed my food for years,eat separately to my Mrs and train harder than anyone I know....steroids enhance that yeah but I put the fvxking work in belive me....tosser.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

im on apollo labs test e, 7th week of first cycle

got some free prop too ,2 prop vials and 3 test e vials thinkin of doin it until i run out of vials


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> im on apollo labs test e, 7th week of first cycle
> 
> got some free prop too ,2 prop vials and 3 test e vials thinkin of doin it until i run out of vials


That's when you stay on for a year lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shay1490 said:


> im on apollo labs test e, 7th week of first cycle
> 
> got some free prop too ,2 prop vials and 3 test e vials thinkin of doin it until i run out of vials


How long will that be?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvckers

Weighed in at 210lbs this morning,down in weight. That's on 5200 calories........upping them to 5500 today


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You fat bastard you fat bastard!

Im missing eating so much lol even tho it was fckin hard work

Down to about 3500 now! Fckin starvin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You fat bastard you fat bastard!
> 
> Im missing eating so much lol even tho it was fckin hard work
> 
> Down to about 3500 now! Fckin starvin


Lol. My diet is different from last time I bulked. Last time was fat and bloated and felt sick, did 5750 yesterday and could of ate more haha. You're wasting away bruv lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Campers

Just had brekkie,whuch was 250g Cocopops with 150g dried mixed fruit and 500ml whole milk. If you've got Cocopops or Rice Crispies at home weigh out 250g and you'll see what a massive breakfast that is haha.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning Campers
> 
> Just had brekkie,whuch was 250g Cocopops with 150g dried mixed fruit and 500ml whole milk. If you've got Cocopops or Rice Crispies at home weigh out 250g and you'll see what a massive breakfast that is haha.


 That's one hell of a breakfast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Campers
> ...


I'm one hell of a guy lol. Thing is because I've upped my upper/lower split to 3xweek I've had to eat more. I'm still 210lbs....aint gained 1lb in 2weeks haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm one hell of a guy lol. Thing is because I've upped my upper/lower split to 3xweek I've had to eat more. I'm still 210lbs....aint gained 1lb in 2weeks haha


 Do you ever think your doing to much mate? I keep reading into DC training and stuff like that and its all about recovery... a lot of these big guys mention that recovery is key.

You could say 3x a week for each bodypart is overtraining and not allowing maximum recovery... this is essentially when you do the growing at the end of the day!

Disclaimer - im not saying you are doing it wrong just asking...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm one hell of a guy lol. Thing is because I've upped my upper/lower split to 3xweek I've had to eat more. I'm still 210lbs....aint gained 1lb in 2weeks haha
> ...


If I thought I was doing too much I wouldn't do so much. Over training is a myth. I feel great and I look good....I love it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Day Done

Smashed it as always lol

These are some of the weights I lifted today......

Plate loaded benchpress-140kg for 6

V-grip seated row-135kg(stack) for 6

Plate loaded lat pulldowns-200kg for 6

Plate loaded shoulder press-90kg for 6


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs are getting better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

3xweek ftw


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Felon. I've got that tear drop envy! Great quads.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey Felon. I've got that tear drop envy! Great quads.


Lol thanks Flubs


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Do you ever think when does it end, you can't up calories forever lol at some point you'd want no job and just seat at home eating


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Do you ever think when does it end, you can't up calories forever lol at some point you'd want no job and just seat at home eating


I'm used to it now mate lol if I cut my training down I'd be able to cut calories down but I love the way I train and don't mind eating the food. I don't work atm anyway due to mental health issues. Am looking to do a pt course sometime soon though so I can give pting a go.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

@FelonE Hey ballbag your a fan of winny arn't ya?

What kinda dose you run it at? 40/50mg seem normal?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol. My diet is different from last time I bulked. Last time was fat and bloated and felt sick, did 5750 yesterday and could of ate more haha. You're wasting away bruv lol


 Also why the f**k didn't i get any notification about this quote?!

never seem to get one from you, UKM doesn't want me to talk to you :'(


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> @FelonE Hey ballbag your a fan of winny arn't ya?
> 
> What kinda dose you run it at? 40/50mg seem normal?


 Love it mate.50mg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Also why the f**k didn't i get any notification about this quote?!
> 
> never seem to get one from you, UKM doesn't want me to talk to you :'(


 It's gone to sh1t haha.I rarely get notifications anymore


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wore my heartrate monitor on my workout today out of curiosity because I'm having to eat so much. Lol this is why


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My bmr is about 1800 so thats around 3000 cals burnt without factoring in my activity the rest of the day.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Love it mate.50mg


 Did you take the winny alone or with a test base or am I wrong thinking winny alone affects libido?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

look good mate! got some size on ya now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Love it mate.50mg
> ...


500mg test too mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so I'm not gaining at all on 6500 cals so fvck this I'm upping them to 7200 by adding 150g oats and an extra 50g pasta lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Right so I'm not gaining at all on 6500 cals so fvck this I'm upping them to 7200 by adding 150g oats and an extra 50g pasta lol


Here's me on 3500 "lean" bulking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Right so I'm not gaining at all on 6500 cals so fvck this I'm upping them to 7200 by adding 150g oats and an extra 50g pasta lol
> ...


Lucky fvcker lol eating everything but the kitchen sink atm.....probably have to add that post-workout soon too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Post workout taps 

I will up mine in 4 weeks I think lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If I thought I was doing too much I wouldn't do so much. Over training is a myth. I feel great and I look good....I love it.


 Over training is a chronic condition and the phrase is over used massively. Under recovering is very real and very common.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Under recovering is very real and very common.


 Probably what i meant to say


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE new log required '6 weeks to get lean' and then dont get lean  @HDU any tips fella? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE new log required '6 weeks to get lean' and then dont get lean  @HDU any tips fella?


Loool exactly what I thought earlier haha except mine would be 3 weeks and I'd actually get lean


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello there supermodel Felon! :lol: . Don't forget to suck your tummy in and pack a sock down your undercrackers to drive the gals wild! :lol: :lol:

hehe...just 'aving a muck with you, I think it's great......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooop! I appear to have killed Felons journal with my post..... :whistling: ....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE Whats diet, gear and training looking like leading up to this photoshoot mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE Whats diet, gear and training looking like leading up to this photoshoot mate?


4,000mg Tren Ace EOD

200mg Test Prop EW

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE Whats diet, gear and training looking like leading up to this photoshoot mate?


Staying natty mate cough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm on 2200 cals now. 300mg tren 300 test and got some Torrip and t3 coming


----------

